# Group Weight Loss Challenge 2018



## Dusty48

A new day,a new year,great time to start again to lose weight! 
No particular rules,its up to you how you lose weight,alone or with a slimming club. You can post as little or as much as you like,but its encouraging if you share your journey with others.
So come and join us! This could be the year that you win the battle!


----------



## Dusty48

Its my weigh in day at Slimming World tomorrow,so today I need to be angelic after an awful lot of vdka yesterday. Good job spirits (which is all I ever drink,cant stand wine or beer etc!) are carb free!
Locked away the alcohol now till my birthday end of the month,and intend to get back on track (after a 3.5 lbs gain over Xmas}That was good actually for me,as in pre-diabetic days I normally put on half a stone over the Xmas 
Best wishes to any one who wants to join in.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I'm in. I aim to lose 2kg each quarter. 
I don't go to a group, but I do go into town to see the Dietician every three months. That's the only time I get to weigh, ordinarily, but I face two challenges this year: Number One is to return to swimming regularly and number two is to not go crazy when I'm in Florida Feb/March. I won't have the dull winter weather to whine about and fresh fruit and vegetable are local and in great abundance! Unfortunately, so are fast food places, diners, cafe's, seafood ("seefood") restaurants... temptations galore!


----------



## Stitch147

I'm in too. Go back to WW tomorrow. Not setting targets or goals just want to get back to my pre diagnosis weight.


----------



## grainger

I’ll be joining this group properly after April - will be aiming to lose baby weight and the baby weight from my first baby too... ultimate aim pre pre pregnancy weight. 
How much I have to lose I’ll have to wait and see

Good luck everyone. I’m sure you’ll all hit your goals


----------



## Lucy1976

I'm in too.  Need to loose about 5 1/2 stone.  I'm T2 and on three types of tablets (but have to take 8 in total).  Hoping to bring this down by the end of the year.


----------



## Lucy1976

Dusty48 said:


> Its my weigh in day at Slimming World tomorrow,so today I need to be angelic after an awful lot of vdka yesterday. Good job spirits (which is all I ever drink,cant stand wine or beer etc!) are carb free!
> Locked away the alcohol now till my birthday end of the month,and intend to get back on track (after a 3.5 lbs gain over Xmas}That was good actually for me,as in pre-diabetic days I normally put on half a stone over the Xmas
> Best wishes to any one who wants to join in.


I've found that Baileys increases my blood sugars!


----------



## goosey

Evening all 
Thanks for new thread Dusty x
I did have 9lb too target its 12 now after xmas, hopefully will be shifted a bit by Thurs weigh in.


----------



## Dusty48

Wow! Totally stunned with a 3 lb loss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










My last weigh-in was on Thursday28th,3.5lbs gain!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But I was angelic on Friday and Saturday,absolutely terrible Sunday when I had all the family most of the day(remember the VALT?),but wasnt too bad on New Years Day (no visiting family!).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I' m pretty sure I didnt really put on 3.5 lbs the Xmas week,I had rice which bloats me up something rotten,but good that I got rid of most of the bloat,only half a pound more now than before the Xmas week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Full of renewed confidence that I can continue keeping to a steady 1 lb a week loss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









What a relief,thought I'd have put on a couple of pounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










total weight loss  - 3st 9 1/2lbs


----------



## Diane Schanzl

It was my weigh in day today but spent it at A & E with a broken wrist. Cannot now do my water aerobics/ aerobics class but will attempt my dance class & walking (weather permitting). Having kept to target for 2 years I must have gained the best part of a stone over Christmas as I have been alternately depressed/ bored and restricted as to what I can cook/eat with one hand. Woe is me!


----------



## leapster

I need to lose weight. I have Hashimotos, T2, metabolic syndrome and adrenal fatigue.  I have been low carb forever and have not lost any weight.  I do not know what to do.  The blood sugars keep increasing....


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> Wow! Totally stunned with a 3 lb loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last weigh-in was on Thursday28th,3.5lbs gain!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was angelic on Friday and Saturday,absolutely terrible Sunday when I had all the family most of the day(remember the VALT?),but wasnt too bad on New Years Day (no visiting family!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' m pretty sure I didnt really put on 3.5 lbs the Xmas week,I had rice which bloats me up something rotten,but good that I got rid of most of the bloat,only half a pound more now than before the Xmas week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full of renewed confidence that I can continue keeping to a steady 1 lb a week loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief,thought I'd have put on a couple of pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total weight loss  - 3st 9 1/2lbs



@Dusty48 
Brilliant Dusty
I have put 1 kilo on since I cam back to Newcastle
I need to get off my lazy fat butt and do something.
I know I will loose it again when I return to Shanghai at the end of the month.


----------



## Diane Schanzl

I am too scared to get on the scales now and doubt that I will return to SW class, especially as I have a plaster cast on my arm & wrist (anyone know what one of these weighs?) and cannot return to my exercise regime yet. I was almost no longer diabetic after losing 4 stone but have lost my mojo, maybe my confidence too, since my recent fall. I must say though that going to SW on 'lose weight,feel great', accessed via my doctor, really worked for me up to now, even with my food intolerances.


----------



## Cally29

As a new member l feel like a bit of an outsoder but hope  you will offer support & encouragement


----------



## Vince_UK

@Cally29 
Welcome aboard Cally.


----------



## Vince_UK

Diane Schanzl said:


> I am too scared to get on the scales now and doubt that I will return to SW class, especially as I have a plaster cast on my arm & wrist (anyone know what one of these weighs?) and cannot return to my exercise regime yet. I was almost no longer diabetic after losing 4 stone but have lost my mojo, maybe my confidence too, since my recent fall. I must say though that going to SW on 'lose weight,feel great', accessed via my doctor, really worked for me up to now, even with my food intolerances.


@Diane Schanzl 
Mojo's come back DIane
Welcome


----------



## Cally29

Vince_UK said:


> @Cally29
> Welcome aboard Cally.


Thanks for the welcome Vince uk it moans a lot


----------



## Dusty48

Diane,so sorry about your fall and your poor wrist!
Cally,welcome to the group. Dont feel awkward about being a newbie,we all were once. I think I joined here last May. There are so many helpful threads on the forum,with lots of people with years of experience who can advise us.Feel free to rant here when things get sticky!


----------



## Lucy1976

Two pounds lost in my first week 
Very pleased


----------



## Stitch147

2lb off for me this week. Onwards and downwards.


----------



## Dusty48

Well done Lucy and Stitch. Sorry to say I put on 1/2 lb  at SW this week,but I had to contend with the first anniversary of my sister's death,and it hit me hard,perhaps partly because I felt lonely as the last remaining child of my parents!. Its a bit of a depressing feeling actually and I fell back into those old old comfort eating habits that have caused so many problems in the past.Ate a host of my husband's roasties over several days.But did manage to stay off the bread.Last month when it was the anniversaries of my mother sister and brother's deaths within a 4 day period I  gobbled up bread for the first time in 6 months,ended up with severe cravings and put on 3 1/2 lbs that week! 
You hear people saying ''Poor old so-and-so has had a bad time. The weight has dropped off her ,she's like a skeleton''. No such sympathy for the person who comfort eats in the same situation and puts on weight during trying times,they are gluttons.
Never mind,like Scarlett O'Hara said tomorrow is another day. I'm trying to pull myself together,and soldier on.Onwards and downwards,as Stitch said .I try to look at the losses over a month,and will be happy if I manage a 3st 11 lb loss by the end of the month with the goal to get to 4 st by the end of February,my first year of dieting anniversary.


----------



## OliverRobertson

Lost 3 lb per week) is satisfied with the result and will continue


----------



## nickinwarwick

Cally29 said:


> As a new member l feel like a bit of an outsoder but hope  you will offer support & encouragement



Welcome @Cally29


----------



## nickinwarwick

I've been losing weight since September (posted elsewhere that I had a telling-off from my diabetic nurse and started on low carb regime). I've been losing about a kilo a week and want to continue that. (114kg at Sept, 100kg New Year).

I was good over Christmas, and subsequently I've been away in Norway for 12 days, during which I've eaten what I've been given (as opposed to being strict low-carb) but with the increased exercise I've still managed to continue to lose weight.

I'm not in a Slimming World group or anything like that, infact apart from here it's quite a solo journey. I can see that it's going to get harder so any mutual encouragement will be very welcome.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## goosey

Evening all 
Welcome to the new people, plenty of support here 
Would like to report 1 1/2lb loss this week, total 4 stone 8 1/2lb in 42 weeks


----------



## Lucy1976

Dusty48 said:


> Well done Lucy and Stitch. Sorry to say I put on 1/2 lb  at SW this week,but I had to contend with the first anniversary of my sister's death,and it hit me hard,perhaps partly because I felt lonely as the last remaining child of my parents!. Its a bit of a depressing feeling actually and I fell back into those old old comfort eating habits that have caused so many problems in the past.Ate a host of my husband's roasties over several days.But did manage to stay off the bread.Last month when it was the anniversaries of my mother sister and brother's deaths within a 4 day period I  gobbled up bread for the first time in 6 months,ended up with severe cravings and put on 3 1/2 lbs that week!
> You hear people saying ''Poor old so-and-so has had a bad time. The weight has dropped off her ,she's like a skeleton''. No such sympathy for the person who comfort eats in the same situation and puts on weight during trying times,they are gluttons.
> Never mind,like Scarlett O'Hara said tomorrow is another day. I'm trying to pull myself together,and soldier on.Onwards and downwards,as Stitch said .I try to look at the losses over a month,and will be happy if I manage a 3st 11 lb loss by the end of the month with the goal to get to 4 st by the end of February,my first year of dieting anniversary.


Really sorry you're not in a good place right now, but remember all the good work you've done over the past year.  Havinng lost nearly 4 stone in a year you must now be feeling a lot better than you used to.  I know its difficult to stop eating bread (an ongoing process for me!).  Good luck with hitting your goal


----------



## Dusty48

Wow,well done Lucy,Oliver,and Stitch. 
I am trying to be careful this week,trying to cut down on nibbling Mr Dusty's roast potatoes,by making 2 less,so there are fewer leftovers to tempt me. But occasionally Mr Dusty wants seconds,so I still have a couple of spares just in case.
Actually I am quite happy to use some of my syns on roasties. I must say I make really really tasty roast potatoes,and would rather use syns for them than for cakes,biscuits etc.
I find that, like Lucy, bread is a major temptation,and I found it best just to give it up completely rather than trying to have only one measly slice on SW! I gave in a few weeks ago and ended up gobbling down 8 slices,with butter and sandwich filling,didnt even dare imagine the total syns. For hours afterwards I had major food cravings,and so I will keep away altogether


----------



## Dusty48

Lucy1976 said:


> Really sorry you're not in a good place right now, but remember all the good work you've done over the past year.  Havinng lost nearly 4 stone in a year you must now be feeling a lot better than you used to.  I know its difficult to stop eating bread (an ongoing process for me!).  Good luck with hitting your goal


.Thanks for your concern,Lucy. I am pulling myself together now,and trying to get a loss on SW this week!/Weigh in Tuesday,we'll see how it goes.
I certainly feel much better after the weight loss. My new knees are functioning much better,I can move about freely without pain while cooking etc. Wish the spring was here,so I can get out and about,after 4 years of health problems (stroke,hysterectomy,2 knee ops,and undiagnosed diabetes which kept me ill most of the time). Feel hundred times better now.Asked the DN for a year's grace to try to get weight,cholesterol etc down so as to only use diet and exercise for control as long as possible.I'll be 70 end of this month,want to enjoy a bit better health for a while
I try mainly to go low carb,mostly my  carbs are my porridge and roasties,and 3 pieces of fruit a day. I eat a lot of veg,a little protein,and it seems to be working well.
My first year HbA1c test will probably be in March or April. Really want to reach the 4 st,even 4 1/2 st level by then,and hopefully my test levels will have dropped significantly.Fingers crossed!
As for my target,its a looong way away,since I need to lose at least 6 stone altogether! But I am determined to get there,possibly by the end of 2018? Can but try


----------



## Dusty48

Lost 2.5 lbs this week,though I think at least a pound of that was bloat off the fried rice the day before weigh-in last week falling away!
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/12/17
4th goal - get my BMI down from obese level to overweight BMI 29.9 (9.5 lbs to go) 
******
Weight loss for March/April 2017 - 1 stone.
SW weight loss till 9th Jan - 2st 9 lbs
SW weight loss 16th Jan - 2.5 lb loss
******
total loss  - 3st 11 1/2 lbs
BMI - 31.47


----------



## Stitch147

Another 2lbs loss for me this week.


----------



## Womanvsfood

Hi am I too late to join in?
I’ve been with Slimming world the past 6 month, keep bouncing around the same 8lb and can’t get past it , my bloods recently came back 49 again and docs diagnosed type2. 
Just bought a meter and hopefully it helps me sort this out and lose the 2+ stone I need to lose for surgery on a prolapsed disc ( no exercise for me I have to do this via diet only) plus getting control of this diabetes


----------



## Stitch147

Never too late to join in. Welcome


----------



## Katieb

Hi all. I’m an new, old member if you know what I mean! Been down this road before, but desperately need to get back on track! Have impaired glucose tolerance, am overweight and determined to do this. I’d like to lose 3 stones by June - my weigh-in day is Sunday so I will let you know how I get on! Katie


----------



## goosey

Evening all 
Repporting a 2lb loss this week just 5 1/2lb too target og 5st 2lb loss


----------



## Katieb

goosey said:


> Evening all
> Repporting a 2lb loss this week just 5 1/2lb too target og 5st 2lb loss


Wow Goosey you’ve done so well! I bet you feel amazing! Not far to go to target! Katie


----------



## goosey

Katieb said:


> Wow Goosey you’ve done so well! I bet you feel amazing! Not far to go to target! Katie


Thankyou, i have shocked myself lol x


----------



## Katieb

goosey said:


> Thankyou, i have shocked myself lol x


Any tips gratefully received!


----------



## Katieb

Morning all. A bit of a snowy one here in Derbyshire! First weigh in and 3lb loss. Yay! Happy Sunday everyone! X


----------



## Dusty48

Katieb said:


> Morning all. A bit of a snowy one here in Derbyshire! First weigh in and 3lb loss. Yay! Happy Sunday everyone! X


Well done Katie Our first heavy snow stayed ages without melting,so when we got another 2 inches on Sunday I thought it would stay forever,couldnt believe the forecast that Sunday's maximum of 2 C would become 7 C next day.But they were right,woke up and most of the snow was gone. Went on an hour's bus journey,5 miles inland they still had about 3 ins of snow,all grass totally hidden,but got to my destination at the mouth of the River Tees and there wasnt even a splash of white anywhere,not a speck! Thats 3 different scenarios in a 12 mile  distance. Amazing
Glad its gone for my weigh in today,it was still a bit dodgy walking with my stick on the slippery melting snow yesterday.Ground clear and dry today!.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi all, another 1lb off this week.


----------



## Womanvsfood

I gained 2lb this week, booo

Total loss of 5lb in 6 months  fingers crossed that will change now my thyroid is levelled out and im on metformin as well plus using a meter


----------



## Katieb

Well done Stitch and keep going Womanvsfood, we are in this together! Katie


----------



## Dusty48

Lost another 2 lbs this week. Pity I was half a pound off my 4 stone. Hopefully next week!
Very pleased,ate lots of veg,and have cut down on artificial sweetener from 2 to 1 spoonful a cup. I'm sure my body thinks its sugar and reacts accordingly.
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/12/17
4th goal - get my BMI down from obese level to overweight BMI 29.9 (7.5 lbs to go) 
******
Weight loss for March/April 2017 - 1 stone.
SW weight loss till 16th  Jan - 2st 11 1/2 lbs
SW weight loss 23rd Jan - 2 lb loss
******
total loss - 3st 13 1/2 lbs
BMI - 31.15


----------



## Katieb

Aaagggh half a pound!!! Next week you will have exceeded that and be almost at target! How fantastic that will be! Many congratulations Dusty! X


----------



## Dusty48

Katieb said:


> Aaagggh half a pound!!! Next week you will have exceeded that and be almost at target! How fantastic that will be! Many congratulations Dusty! X


.At target?I wish! True I have only 7lbs to get out of the mini target,to become merely ''overweight'',but I'll keep on plodding.I still have around 3 stone to go,but Goosey  is very near target.
Actually,my trousers fell off the other day.Fortunately it was in the house,but most of my trousers are far too big now that I have lost 5 inches off my waist,3 inches off my hips. At the moment I am between dress sizes I will have to wait a little longer till I am about another 2 inches less around the waist before I intend to get new trousers. At the moment I have got back into an old pair of trousers I havent fitted into for about 8 years,but all my usual stuff need hitching up all the time.
I am eagerly waiting to get down to a size 18,so I can go into any shop to try clothes instead of mainly Bonmarche


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> .At target?I wish! True I have only 7lbs to get out of the mini target,to become merely ''overweight'',but I'll keep on plodding.I still have around 3 stone to go,but Goosey  is very near target.
> Actually,my trousers fell off the other day.Fortunately it was in the house,but most of my trousers are far too big now that I have lost 5 inches off my waist,3 inches off my hips. At the moment I am between dress sizes I will have to wait a little longer till I am about another 2 inches less around the waist before I intend to get new trousers. At the moment I have got back into an old pair of trousers I havent fitted into for about 8 years,but all my usual stuff need hitching up all the time.
> I am eagerly waiting to get down to a size 18,so I can go into any shop to try clothes instead of mainly Bonmarche



Sorry Dusty for misreading your post but you have done incredibly well so far and must feel pleased with yourself. Keep your pants on though!. What diet or eating plan are you following? I too have around 3 stone to go. Are you exercising too? I need to do more! Best of luck to us both. Happy to have a Slimming buddy! Katie


----------



## Vince_UK

BAH!!!!!
I need get back to China, I have put 1.5 kilos on in the month since I got back here.
Comfort eating


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> BAH!!!!!
> I need get back to China, I have put 1.5 kilos on in the month since I got back here.
> Comfort eating


That’s only 3lbs so not bad really! With your grit and determination you’ll soon shift that! You’ve done so well. I can’t get my head around how you can cut carbs, eat fat and still lose weight and get your cholesterol down! Am not brave enough to give it a go but perhaps I should?!! Am hovering on the cusp of diabetic levels and need to sort it fast!


----------



## Vince_UK

@Katieb 
It's not to diffifult really Katie
Just cut out bread, rice, pastry etc and fucus on meat, eggs, cheese, green,  veg, fish.
Count the carbs on packets I found it relatively easy because I eat the stuff I like. Yes I miss my pies etc. but have to view things long term and the last thing you want is to become diabetic and you can pull it back.


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> @Katieb
> It's not to diffifult really Katie
> Just cut out bread, rice, pastry etc and fucus on meat, eggs, cheese, green,  veg, fish.
> Count the carbs on packets I found it relatively easy because I eat the stuff I like. Yes I miss my pies etc. but have to view things long term and the last thing you want is to become diabetic and you can pull it back.



Vince, how many carbs should I eat (not be eating)? I am already on a low carb diet and only eat a small amount of wholewheat rice/pasta and virtually no bread. What about potatoes? I know that white rice sends my bs sky high so avoid it at all costs. I eat cauliflower rice instead. I eat 1 weetabix each morning with berry fruits for breakfast or porridge. At weekends I sometimes have a high protein, carb free breakfast eg. Low fat sausage, bacon, scrambled egg and tomato. Will I still lose weight if I eat cheese freely but no or little few carbs?


----------



## Katieb

Another 1lb off. 4lb loss in 2 weeks. That will do me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Another 1lb off. 4lb loss in 2 weeks. That will do me.


@Katieb 
Well done Katie, Excellent
LOL I think i found them


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I'm here, and not weighing either, due to circumstances. Same reason I cannot be as much in control of my meal planning. So at the moment I had joined WW online, then I broke my leg. So for now, I am just trying to have a lot of vegetables on the plate, as the easiest option to those who are actually cooking. My last HbA1c was up to 40, but still that's nothing to panic over. I had also gained a pound as of that day. 
So for now I'm just checking in and seeing how everyone is doing, but I hope to gain inspiration, too! 
S.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Vince_UK said:


> BAH!!!!!
> I need get back to China, I have put 1.5 kilos on in the month since I got back here.
> Comfort eating



I've always meant to ask you... China: rice? Counting carbs? How does that go? I have more that one dessertspoon of white basmati, my number soars! I love rice, not potatoes. 
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Another 1lb off. 4lb loss in 2 weeks. That will do me.


@Katieb
Well done Katie, Excellent
LOL I think i found them 


Katieb said:


> Vince, how many carbs should I eat (not be eating)? I am already on a low carb diet and only eat a small amount of wholewheat rice/pasta and virtually no bread. What about potatoes? I know that white rice sends my bs sky high so avoid it at all costs. I eat cauliflower rice instead. I eat 1 weetabix each morning with berry fruits for breakfast or porridge. At weekends I sometimes have a high protein, carb free breakfast eg. Low fat sausage, bacon, scrambled egg and tomato. Will I still lose weight if I eat cheese freely but no or little few carbs?


I don't eat any rice, pasta or anything with flour or rice included.
Full fat high meat content sausage is better , avoid low fat, slimming type foods. If you check the carb content usually it is higher in those products.
Cheese is fine, don't worry to much about fats, you burn it off, and they slow donw carb activity.
No potatoes at all, high carb.
All veg that grows above ground is fine.
Portion control is important although I don't attach to much emphasis on that lol
I aim for around 85g/carbs per day if possible, lower is can be achieved.
Walking helps about 3 kms 3 or 4 times per week is good enough at first.
High protein rolls from Lidl are excellent.


----------



## Vince_UK

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I've always meant to ask you... China: rice? Counting carbs? How does that go? I have more that one dessertspoon of white basmati, my number soars! I love rice, not potatoes.
> S.


I don't eat rice or noodles, dim sum or steamed buns there at all. Avoid them like the plaque.
The food choices are hige without having to eat them.
Most Chinese eat rice, beieve it or not, to fill them up so they don't spend money on more expensive foods such as meat or fish.


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Another 1lb off. 4lb loss in 2 weeks. That will do me.


Well done @Katieb


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> @Katieb
> Well done Katie, Excellent
> LOL I think i found them
> 
> I don't eat any rice, pasta or anything with flour or rice included.
> Full fat high meat content sausage is better , avoid low fat, slimming type foods. If you check the carb content usually it is higher in those products.
> Cheese is fine, don't worry to much about fats, you burn it off, and they slow donw carb activity.
> No potatoes at all, high carb.
> All veg that grows above ground is fine.
> Portion control is important although I don't attach to much emphasis on that lol
> I aim for around 85g/carbs per day if possible, lower is can be achieved.
> Walking helps about 3 kms 3 or 4 times per week is good enough at first.
> High protein rolls from Lidl are excellent.




OK so maybe I’m doing this wrong! I’m doing low carb/low fat! I don’t currently count my carbs but maybe I should? I am going to try your approach for a couple of weeks and see how my BG does. Thanks for your advice. Katie


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> OK so maybe I’m doing this wrong! I’m doing low carb/low fat! I don’t currently count my carbs but maybe I should? I am going to try your approach for a couple of weeks and see how my BG does. Thanks for your advice. Katie


Any problems Katie just message me anytime. I will always reply. I can share my limited experience so far


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> Any problems Katie just message me anytime. I will always reply. I can share my limited experience so far


Thank you! Wish me luck!


----------



## Stitch147

Stayed the same this week.


----------



## Dusty48

I put on half a pound. Its my 70th birthday tomorrow,and some family are away,so we started celebrating early last weekend! Oh dear.chocolate liqueurs were my downfall!Only half a pound gain is probably quite reasonable in the circumstances!.Back in days of yore before the diabetes and slimming issues I could have put on much more.
Good thing too I am having a Dry January,or it could have been disastrous So that makes 3st 13 lbs lost. Dont expect to lose anything this week,birthday tomorrow,sure to have visitors,then 14 family members are all going for an all-you-can-eat meal at a an Indian restaurant on Saturday.Cant see me losing anything by next Tuesday really,but once I get back into things the following week,I need to get stuck in. Its to be a Free Food February,so that might be a spur. I lost 6lbs in January,would be happy with 4 in February  . We'll see!


----------



## Katieb

Happy Birthday for tomorrow! Just enjoy your celebrations - you’ve done incredibly well so far! Katie x


----------



## Dusty48

Thanks Katie! I had a mere 8 people cluttering up the house last night Would have been more but my son became a step-grandad last night,his partner being a grandma for the first time,so they were at the hospital.The tribe keeps on growing
Managed a Dry January,but have wet the baby's head today


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> I put on half a pound. Its my 70th birthday tomorrow,and some family are away,so we started celebrating early last weekend! Oh dear.chocolate liqueurs were my downfall!Only half a pound gain is probably quite reasonable in the circumstances!.Back in days of yore before the diabetes and slimming issues I could have put on much more.
> Good thing too I am having a Dry January,or it could have been disastrous So that makes 3st 13 lbs lost. Dont expect to lose anything this week,birthday tomorrow,sure to have visitors,then 14 family members are all going for an all-you-can-eat meal at a an Indian restaurant on Saturday.Cant see me losing anything by next Tuesday really,but once I get back into things the following week,I need to get stuck in. Its to be a Free Food February,so that might be a spur. I lost 6lbs in January,would be happy with 4 in February  . We'll see!


@Dusty48 
Happy Birthday Dusty
1/2 lb gain is nothing 
I have put on 2 kilos which I need to loose again
Start tomorrow lol well maybe Sunday
I have a big dinner tomorrow night


----------



## Dusty48

Its been a strange week. I seem to have been celebrating my birthday continuously! Started last weekend because my son was to be away all week. Cue chocolate liqueurs,put on half a pound at SW on Tuesday. Real birthday Wednesday,cue more chocolate
Then we had a new baby to welcome in the family,my step  great granddaughter,we were so happy,then shocking news. A friend of my husband caught the flu,and died in days,only 59.Really shook us up.
Today the whole tribe,14 of us went to an all you can eat Indian restaurant,to celebrate my birthday for the 3rd time.and just about cleared everything they had. 
I had - wait for it,deep breath - pilau rice,tikka chicken,spicy potatoes,lamb kebab,coleslaw,veggies and salad,potato cake,apple crumble with custard - and a profiterole.And a very large whiskeyAll that rice alone will bloat me up,put on about 3 pounds,and I had more carbs than I have had in several months. I havent felt bad,just very sleepy,but that has to be it. Only a couple of months before my HbA1c,I dont want a load of thick sugar in my body if I am to avoid medication. So back to the simple mainly veg diet. But cant see anything but a weight gain this week. I may have to go for a Thursday weigh in instead of Tuesday to reduce the damage!
Ah well,the big Seven Oh is a fact.Though something has gone wrong somewhere. I definitely feel like 26 in my brain!


----------



## Katieb

Another 1lb off, 5lb loss. A bit slower than I’d like but still a loss!


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> Its been a strange week. I seem to have been celebrating my birthday continuously! Started last weekend because my son was to be away all week. Cue chocolate liqueurs,put on half a pound at SW on Tuesday. Real birthday Wednesday,cue more chocolate
> Then we had a new baby to welcome in the family,my step  great granddaughter,we were so happy,then shocking news. A friend of my husband caught the flu,and died in days,only 59.Really shook us up.
> Today the whole tribe,14 of us went to an all you can eat Indian restaurant,to celebrate my birthday for the 3rd time.and just about cleared everything they had.
> I had - wait for it,deep breath - pilau rice,tikka chicken,spicy potatoes,lamb kebab,coleslaw,veggies and salad,potato cake,apple crumble with custard - and a profiterole.And a very large whiskeyAll that rice alone will bloat me up,put on about 3 pounds,and I had more carbs than I have had in several months. I havent felt bad,just very sleepy,but that has to be it. Only a couple of months before my HbA1c,I dont want a load of thick sugar in my body if I am to avoid medication. So back to the simple mainly veg diet. But cant see anything but a weight gain this week. I may have to go for a Thursday weigh in instead of Tuesday to reduce the damage!
> Ah well,the big Seven Oh is a fact.Though something has gone wrong somewhere. I definitely feel like 26 in my brain!




Aw glad you enjoyed your birthday! The best ones are those that go on and on! Your Indian meal sounded lovely! X


----------



## Stitch147

Another 1lb off for me this week.


----------



## Dusty48

Katieb said:


> Aw glad you enjoyed your birthday! The best ones are those that go on and on! Your Indian meal sounded lovely! X


Lol! Glad it was snowing yesterday afternoon,so didnt attend SW. Didnt fancy coming home in the dark down a slushy steep hill then waiting 15 minutes in the freezing weather for a bus.Will go to Thursday a.m .class.
According to my scales I put on 5 lbs (yep,rice definitely bloats me up),and some of that has gone,but still 2lbs gain on the scale this morning.
Oh well,lets see how it goes tomorrow,and start over But reaching that 4 stone is slow going! Well done on your loss thi week too.


Stitch147 said:


> Another 1lb off for me this week.


Excellent,Stitch.Good work


----------



## Katieb

Well done Stitch and well done Dusty for getting back on it! X


----------



## Mark T

I'm not sure if it's worth posting it here - but at my diabetes appointment I was down 7 kg (!) from the last time they saw me.  Theoretically my BMI is 24, although I was fully clothed when they weighed me.

If the WLG is still keeping a running total then you can have some or all of that.


----------



## goosey

Morning all 
Sorry not been about for ages  still lossing and nearer too target but not as quick as i would like, but Rome wasnt built in a day and i didnt put the weight on overnight, was over 40 yrs i guess as now 50 and always been fat


----------



## Katieb

Maintain for me this week. Happy with that - had a night away with my sister and a few treats!


----------



## Dusty48

Sorry not to be around. Last Thursday's weigh-in I only put on half a poundbut ,at one point my scales were showing up to 4 lbs gain,so I was well pleased when hard work for 3 days sticking to plan reduced that to half a pound
Didnt go out in the dark and cold to group on Tuesday,am going tomorrow morning into town will combine WI and shopping!!
No idea about this week
.Last Friday we had disturbing news. My granddaughter is 35 weeks pregnant. As her first baby was small they have been monitoring her. No weight gain over the last 4 weeks,they were worried that if the baby was not getting nutrients they would have to induce labour,as there would otherwise be a strong chance of a stillbirth. We all had a terrible weekend worrying till they did another scan on Monday and things are alright for now,the baby is very active,but they will do yet another scan on Friday.At least another few days when the baby will perhaps grow a little and get stronger in case they have to induce labour.
As you can imagine my mind has been totally distracted from food plans,will be happy to maintain,as I have been eating any old thing. Binged on 2 bars of Fry's cream in 2 minutes yesterday for instance,and have had nonstop cravings which I have only sporadically repressed.We'll see tomorrow what the damage is


----------



## Northerner

{{{HUGS}}} @Dusty48, I hope all goes well with baby


----------



## Vince_UK

Well this morning down to 82.8 from 85.5 after putting on early 2 kilos at Xmas lol
At last in the correct direction again


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> Well this morning down to 82.8 from 85.5 after putting on early 2 kilos at Xmas lol
> At last in the correct direction again


Well done Vince!


----------



## Katieb

Another maintain but had 2 meals out and wine! Need to knuckle down!


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Well done Vince!


@Katieb 
Thanks Katie


----------



## Stitch147

Another 1lb off this week.


----------



## Katieb

Stitch147 said:


> Another 1lb off this week.


Well done Stitch!


----------



## Beck Mercer

Hi everyone, sorry for the newbie post, but aargh. I need to lose weight and get my head around diabetes eating. 
I’ve currently lost 5lbs in about a month which is shocking I know, but I’m struggling with what to eat. I can’t give up chocolate and have a good understanding of the SW principles n mainly stick to that, but now with the diabetes I don’t know what to eat.
Please help
Ps. Also have coeliac disease so diet already restricted.


----------



## Flo15

Hi, I was 8.7 stones when I then had to go on insulin 10 years ago. I put weight on very quickly and eventually put on five stone, most of that was down to fear of hypos and comfort eating due to having a special needs child and a hellish school system which broke him at a mere 10 years old. 

Anyway I had a free trial on the Libre and found it helped with my fear eating again due to my hypo anxiety! I now self fund my Libre as I loved it so much.

I have completely stopped the comfort eating and the fear eating significantly reduced.  Since the 30th January I have lost ten pounds! 

Would love be at about 9 stone, so a bit of a long haul to get there!


----------



## Katieb

Beck Mercer said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the newbie post, but aargh. I need to lose weight and get my head around diabetes eating.
> I’ve currently lost 5lbs in about a month which is shocking I know, but I’m struggling with what to eat. I can’t give up chocolate and have a good understanding of the SW principles n mainly stick to that, but now with the diabetes I don’t know what to eat.
> Please help
> Ps. Also have coeliac disease so diet already restricted.



Beck, have a look at the ‘what did you eat yesterday?’ Thread on here. You may get some ideas. I am steering clear of carbs, but the success stories on here show fat is ok, so am trying that route now. Is dairy an issue for you (pardon my ignorance)?! Katie


----------



## Katieb

Flo15 said:


> Hi, I was 8.7 stones when I then had to go on insulin 10 years ago. I put weight on very quickly and eventually put on five stone, most of that was down to fear of hypos and comfort eating due to having a special needs child and a hellish school system which broke him at a mere 10 years old.
> 
> Anyway I had a free trial on the Libre and found it helped with my fear eating again due to my hypo anxiety! I now self fund my Libre as I loved it so much.
> 
> I have completely stopped the comfort eating and the fear eating significantly reduced.  Since the 30th January I have lost ten pounds!
> 
> Would love be at about 9 stone, so a bit of a long haul to get there!


Well done Flo and welcome to our weight loss gang!


----------



## Beck Mercer

H


Katieb said:


> Beck, have a look at the ‘what did you eat yesterday?’ Thread on here. You may get some ideas. I am steering clear of carbs, but the success stories on here show fat is ok, so am trying that route now. Is dairy an issue for you (pardon my ignorance)?! Katie



Hi Katie, yeah dairy is fine with me. It’s wheat rye and barley I can’t have, which is in almost all processed foods lol.


----------



## Katieb

Beck Mercer said:


> H
> 
> 
> Hi Katie, yeah dairy is fine with me. It’s wheat rye and barley I can’t have, which is in almost all processed foods lol.



Take at look at at Tom Kerridge’s recipes - Lose Weight For Good. Some good carb substitutes. We’ve had the lasagne (no pasta), chicken curry dishes and Southern Fried Chicken (no frying!). His book is good too! X


----------



## Beck Mercer

Fab. Athanks x


----------



## goosey

Afternoon all  sorry  have been missing again, i am sooooo close to target but it seems  elusive  was good all week and put 1/2lb on when i got weighed last night
Welcome to the newbies, Beck do you use alot of processed food? better cooking from scratch, i do SW but have hardly any carbs


----------



## Dusty48

Well done Stitch,Flo and Beck
After 3 weeks gaining 1/2 lb a week I lost 1 lb today.
My granddaughter was safely delivered on Wednesdayof a baby boy after they induced labour since he didnt seem to be growing much. So weighing 5 1/2 lbs in the end was very good,and we are all so relieved after a very anxious few weeks.
One more pound for me to get to 4 stone,lets hope I have a good stress free week this week and achieve that!


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> Well done Stitch,Flo and Beck
> After 3 weeks gaining 1/2 lb a week I lost 1 lb today.
> My granddaughter was safely delivered on Wednesdayof a baby boy after they induced labour since he didnt seem to be growing much. So weighing 5 1/2 lbs in the end was very good,and we are all so relieved after a very anxious few weeks.
> One more pound for me to get to 4 stone,lets hope I have a good stress free week this week and achieve that!


Aw lovely news Dusty! Many congrats! Well done too on the 1lb weight loss! Enjoy your new great granddaughter! X


----------



## Beck Mercer

Yay, congratulations. X


----------



## Vince_UK

Well weighed myself this afternoon recorded 80.9 down from 82.8 and I am literally eating like a horse lol


----------



## Katieb

Another 1lb off so 8lb since January. Slowly, but surely does it!


----------



## Dusty48

So much for a stress free week to reach the 4 stone mark. I have a horrible attack of sinusitis,with headache,blocked ears,and pain running along my upper teeth on the right side. Eating is a nightmare really . I am living mostly on porridge and soup. Lots of syns!
I maintained this week,at 3st 13lbs lost. I know from experience that I will suffer for at least a week or more,and I cant cope with the sinusitis and doing the SW regime.so I've taken 2 weeks off. I am on the strong painkillers for a few days,and they really affect me,so I am going to lol around and try to relax,and read if the headache lets me,and do some hibernating
.No way am I going out in that freezing weather. 4 inches of snow so far and lots more to come. Minus 2 C tomorrow,but to feel like minus 11 C.Charming. Pitied our postman this morning,he really looked frozen and miserable.


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> So much for a stress free week to reach the 4 stone mark. I have a horrible attack of sinusitis,with headache,blocked ears,and pain running along my upper teeth on the right side. Eating is a nightmare really . I am living mostly on porridge and soup. Lots of syns!
> I maintained this week,at 3st 13lbs lost. I know from experience that I will suffer for at least a week or more,and I cant cope with the sinusitis and doing the SW regime.so I've taken 2 weeks off. I am on the strong painkillers for a few days,and they really affect me,so I am going to lol around and try to relax,and read if the headache lets me,and do some hibernating
> .No way am I going out in that freezing weather. 4 inches of snow so far and lots more to come. Minus 2 C tomorrow,but to feel like minus 11 C.Charming. Pitied our postman this morning,he really looked frozen and miserable.


Dusty, do whatever you can to make yourself comfortable to help you get over this. No need to add to the misery by berating yourself {{{HUGS}}} Get well soon


----------



## Stitch147

My WW meeting was cancelled last night due to the weather. I don't weigh myself at home as I would be doing it too much! So hopefully I can add to the loss next week.


----------



## HOBIE

Stitch147 said:


> My WW meeting was cancelled last night due to the weather. I don't weigh myself at home as I would be doing it too much! So hopefully I can add to the loss next week.


I am not going to ask why it was cancelled    Good luck


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, today my weight is down to 80kgs which was a target for end of 2017 but which has been delayed due purely to the Xmas binge.
That is down from 98 in Sept 2017
Everyone here, and I mean everyone is saying "You look thinner". Even the factory security guards have commented.  "Thank you" very much I usually say but it is getting irritating.
Here if you are fat they consider you wealthy and if thin you are just plain poor and of little interest to most lol
Perhaps it will now stop people asking for money lol Is that and additional benefit?


----------



## Dusty48

LOL Vince,that would be an extra benefit if they think you are poor!
Not been around because of the sinusitis,which spread all over the jaw so I couldnt eat anything that needed chewing(that caused excruciating pain!) The headache has reduced,the jaw ache isnt so bad,but the vertigo has joined the festivities,any walking,moving about makes me dizzy and rather nauseous. Right now bending over the laptop is causing double vision,so I'll just say hello and goodbye probably!
One more week to go before returning to SW,seem to be maintaining,but my home scale is useless.I weigh 2 lb more if I step on with my right leg than with my left! My left says maintaining,my right I'm 2-3lb over,so I give up,just will have to wait and see,week after next
.


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> LOL Vince,that would be an extra benefit if they think you are poor!
> Not been around because of the sinusitis,which spread all over the jaw so I couldnt eat anything that needed chewing(that caused excruciating pain!) The headache has reduced,the jaw ache isnt so bad,but the vertigo has joined the festivities,any walking,moving about makes me dizzy and rather nauseous. Right now bending over the laptop is causing double vision,so I'll just say hello and goodbye probably!
> One more week to go before returning to SW,seem to be maintaining,but my home scale is useless.I weigh 2 lb more if I step on with my right leg than with my left! My left says maintaining,my right I'm 2-3lb over,so I give up,just will have to wait and see,week after next
> .


Hope you are feeling much better very soon @Dusty48


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> LOL Vince,that would be an extra benefit if they think you are poor!
> Not been around because of the sinusitis,which spread all over the jaw so I couldnt eat anything that needed chewing(that caused excruciating pain!) The headache has reduced,the jaw ache isnt so bad,but the vertigo has joined the festivities,any walking,moving about makes me dizzy and rather nauseous. Right now bending over the laptop is causing double vision,so I'll just say hello and goodbye probably!
> One more week to go before returning to SW,seem to be maintaining,but my home scale is useless.I weigh 2 lb more if I step on with my right leg than with my left! My left says maintaining,my right I'm 2-3lb over,so I give up,just will have to wait and see,week after next
> .


It is LOL
Get well soon Dusty


----------



## Vince_UK

Sunday Morning March 4th 2018
The lightest weight I have been for as long as I can remember and certainly for the last 20 years
79 kilos.
Strange thing is i am stll eating very well.


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> LOL Vince,that would be an extra benefit if they think you are poor!
> Not been around because of the sinusitis,which spread all over the jaw so I couldnt eat anything that needed chewing(that caused excruciating pain!) The headache has reduced,the jaw ache isnt so bad,but the vertigo has joined the festivities,any walking,moving about makes me dizzy and rather nauseous. Right now bending over the laptop is causing double vision,so I'll just say hello and goodbye probably!
> One more week to go before returning to SW,seem to be maintaining,but my home scale is useless.I weigh 2 lb more if I step on with my right leg than with my left! My left says maintaining,my right I'm 2-3lb over,so I give up,just will have to wait and see,week after next
> .


Hope you get better soon Dusty. Sinusitis and vertigo both horrible!, x


----------



## zuludog

For ages I had developed aces & pains, especially in my legs but my GP didn't seem too bothered. Besides the pain I thought I might be doing some damage, so I've done virtually no exercise for a year
As I posted recently under General Messages I eventually did some Surfing and I'm fairly sure I have Intermittent Claudication, and although it can be painful, exercise is actually beneficial, so now I'm making an effort to lose weight and improve the Claudication

For a long time I worked in a factory with some metric platform scales so I've got used to weighing myself in kilograms

My heaviest weight was in January this year, about 94 to 95 kg, so I cut back on a few things, and gradually lost some weight, but it was hard work on diet alone
This morning, 10/03/18 I'm 90,4kg

When I was in my 20s & 30s I was doing a lot of hillwalking, all year round and weighed around 78kg
Well, I can see that is a bit unrealistic, but now that I can go walking, even shortish distances with rests, plus a proper diet I'm aiming to be 85kg by, oh let's say August, and preferably lower than that.


----------



## Northerner

Good luck @zuludog  I hope you achieve your goal, and that the exercise reduces the problems with your legs


----------



## Dusty48

Katieb said:


> Hope you get better soon Dusty. Sinusitis and vertigo both horrible!, x


''Horrible'' isnt strong enough!
Had a pretty bad week,but the headache,ear and mouth pains have almost gone.yesterday was able to eat normal food,sick to death of porridge,tinned soup, and mashed turnip
The vertigo is still here though,but a little reduced as now I can move around if I am slow and careful. Very depressed and bored,as I havent been able to read much. Reading is my comfort zone,my escape,and a major necessity in my life as far as I am concerned.I post on a book site where we chart our reading each month,and I had 14 books as my target for March,only finished 4 so far,so not happy!
Worst problem is severe nosebleeds. I suppose the nasal passages have been feeling aggrieved with all the swellings and pain,and are now out in protest
A few days ago I came online to try to catch up with my various sites,sneezed and looked on in horror as blood sprayed out all over the computer. Bit of a farce as I instinctively jumped up to grab tissues,and of course nearly fell down from the vertigo Tissues were totally inadequate,so I got a small bowl from the kitchen,and held that in one hand while googling ''nosebleeds'' with the other hand finally eased off after 20 minutes,but it really frightened me,being all alone and never having suffered from nosebleeds before.
Yesterday  woke up and got dressed,but it was only 7 am,the heating had only just kicked in,and I knew it was warmer in the bedroom than downstairs for at least 30mins,so decided to lie back on the bed and do a little reading till 8am.Was slowly and carefully lying down to avoid setting off the vertigo when....... another nosebleed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Pillow case and sheets down side of bed saturated.Fortunately a toilet roll was handy,but the blood comes very fast and soaks the tissue,so I hurried downstairs to get my little bowl.Bled for about 20 minutes.,ruined another T shirt.The asprin to thin blood is obviously working far too well
Found a good website with helpful tips on treatment and prevention of nosebleeds,and am now not so upset about it.
After cleaning myself up(once again my hands looked like Jack the Ripper's after one of his evenings out,and the mouth and chin looked like I was a zombie. after a tasty munch) I then had to get the blood out of the sheets and pillowcases,and then put them in the washer.No way will I iron them,they'll go back on the bed all wrinkly.I detest ironing.Mr Dusty does all the ironing in our house,the only household task he will do apart from washing dishes but he's away,so wrinkled sheets it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No hot drinks for 24 hours,didnt enjoy freezing cold water all day,but this morning I really enjoyed my lemon tea. Still wary of nosebleeds,careful not to blow the nose too vigorously.
In all this SW has been totally ignored,and I am on two weeks break.. Next week will hear the bad news of any gainand then will try to get back on track.Hope at least some of you are losing!


----------



## Northerner

Very sorry to hear about the nosebleeds @Dusty48, sounds awful  Glad to hear that you are generally feeling better though


----------



## zuludog

I've just remembered, I have another reason for losing weight, and a timescale to work to

Last autumn my daughter gained her Ph D in history, but she can't call herself Doctor until it has been formally awarded. We don't know the exact date yet but it will be sometime in mid July
It would be nice to turn up at the awards ceremony bright eyed & bushy tailed, slimmer, and wearing some smart new clothes that actually fit me

Without being too precise, if I get clearly under 85kg, say 83 or 84 that will be 6 or 7kg lost, which is more or less a stone in 4 months


----------



## Northerner

A great incentive @zuludog, and an eminently achieveable target  Congratulations to your daughter!


----------



## goosey

Evening all  
Sorry keep forgetting to log in
Well i really wanted my 5 stone award this week, didnt bloody get it 4 st 13 1/2 lb, so hopefully this week  I want to be at my target by the time i have been going for a year, the end of the month, so need 2 1/2lb
Will update my sig now


----------



## Northerner

goosey said:


> Evening all
> Sorry keep forgetting to log in
> Well i really wanted my 5 stone award this week, didnt bloody get it 4 st 13 1/2 lb, so hopefully this week  I want to be at my target by the time i have been going for a year, the end of the month, so need 2 1/2lb
> Will update my sig now


So close!


----------



## goosey

Northerner said:


> So close!


I know, whats the betting i stay the same this week?


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> ''Horrible'' isnt strong enough!
> Had a pretty bad week,but the headache,ear and mouth pains have almost gone.yesterday was able to eat normal food,sick to death of porridge,tinned soup, and mashed turnip
> The vertigo is still here though,but a little reduced as now I can move around if I am slow and careful. Very depressed and bored,as I havent been able to read much. Reading is my comfort zone,my escape,and a major necessity in my life as far as I am concerned.I post on a book site where we chart our reading each month,and I had 14 books as my target for March,only finished 4 so far,so not happy!
> Worst problem is severe nosebleeds. I suppose the nasal passages have been feeling aggrieved with all the swellings and pain,and are now out in protest
> A few days ago I came online to try to catch up with my various sites,sneezed and looked on in horror as blood sprayed out all over the computer. Bit of a farce as I instinctively jumped up to grab tissues,and of course nearly fell down from the vertigo Tissues were totally inadequate,so I got a small bowl from the kitchen,and held that in one hand while googling ''nosebleeds'' with the other hand finally eased off after 20 minutes,but it really frightened me,being all alone and never having suffered from nosebleeds before.
> Yesterday  woke up and got dressed,but it was only 7 am,the heating had only just kicked in,and I knew it was warmer in the bedroom than downstairs for at least 30mins,so decided to lie back on the bed and do a little reading till 8am.Was slowly and carefully lying down to avoid setting off the vertigo when....... another nosebleed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow case and sheets down side of bed saturated.Fortunately a toilet roll was handy,but the blood comes very fast and soaks the tissue,so I hurried downstairs to get my little bowl.Bled for about 20 minutes.,ruined another T shirt.The asprin to thin blood is obviously working far too well
> Found a good website with helpful tips on treatment and prevention of nosebleeds,and am now not so upset about it.
> After cleaning myself up(once again my hands looked like Jack the Ripper's after one of his evenings out,and the mouth and chin looked like I was a zombie. after a tasty munch) I then had to get the blood out of the sheets and pillowcases,and then put them in the washer.No way will I iron them,they'll go back on the bed all wrinkly.I detest ironing.Mr Dusty does all the ironing in our house,the only household task he will do apart from washing dishes but he's away,so wrinkled sheets it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hot drinks for 24 hours,didnt enjoy freezing cold water all day,but this morning I really enjoyed my lemon tea. Still wary of nosebleeds,careful not to blow the nose too vigorously.
> In all this SW has been totally ignored,and I am on two weeks break.. Next week will hear the bad news of any gainand then will try to get back on track.Hope at least some of you are losing!



Aw, sorry you are struggling still Dusty. What has the dr said? Are you on meds for the vertigo? If the nosebleeds continue, it’s worth getting them checked out. I wouldn’t worry about SW either until you are well and truly on the mend. Take good care. Katie.xx


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> Well, today my weight is down to 80kgs which was a target for end of 2017 but which has been delayed due purely to the Xmas binge.
> That is down from 98 in Sept 2017
> Everyone here, and I mean everyone is saying "You look thinner". Even the factory security guards have commented.  "Thank you" very much I usually say but it is getting irritating.
> Here if you are fat they consider you wealthy and if thin you are just plain poor and of little interest to most lol
> Perhaps it will now stop people asking for money lol Is that and additional benefit?


Good stuff Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Good stuff Vince


Thanks Hobie


----------



## Dusty48

Hi folks. Had 2 weeks ''holiday'' from SW. Some holiday!
Anyway,I am massively improved,no more dizziness,two tiny nosebleeds since the two spectacular ones. Doc says that there are a lot of tiny blood vessels in the nose,and what with the swelling etc from the sinusitis,they were easily broken,even by just a sneeze or blowing the nose too much. Of course then the blood thinning meds make things worse,coagulation is slow. It all looks worse and more dangerous than it really is,but I dont recommend it! 
I was pretty happy to only put on 1 lb over the period,could have been much more what with eating soft foods with lots of syns,then comfort eating because of real life worries.Will try to get back on track,am now back where I was in January ,at 3st 12 lost.Two hopeless months,that  4 stone keeps on eluding me
Yesterday for the first time in NINE YEARS I was able to risk going out without a stick.Still a little wobbly, may look a bit drunk as I stray or stagger a little,and I have to step sideways down off the path,and need help of a rail going upstairs but its a triumph for me. I felt 10 years younger not having to be a wrinkly with a walking stick
Now if only real life would settle down,and the weather would improve,I might get out and actually get some exercise and kickstart my health campaign.


----------



## HOBIE

Bring on the summer Dusty . Keep at it & good for you getting out when you can . Stay safe.


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> Hi folks. Had 2 weeks ''holiday'' from SW. Some holiday!
> Anyway,I am massively improved,no more dizziness,two tiny nosebleeds since the two spectacular ones. Doc says that there are a lot of tiny blood vessels in the nose,and what with the swelling etc from the sinusitis,they were easily broken,even by just a sneeze or blowing the nose too much. Of course then the blood thinning meds make things worse,coagulation is slow. It all looks worse and more dangerous than it really is,but I dont recommend it!
> I was pretty happy to only put on 1 lb over the period,could have been much more what with eating soft foods with lots of syns,then comfort eating because of real life worries.Will try to get back on track,am now back where I was in January ,at 3st 12 lost.Two hopeless months,that  4 stone keeps on eluding me
> Yesterday for the first time in NINE YEARS I was able to risk going out without a stick.Still a little wobbly, may look a bit drunk as I stray or stagger a little,and I have to step sideways down off the path,and need help of a rail going upstairs but its a triumph for me. I felt 10 years younger not having to be a wrinkly with a walking stick
> Now if only real life would settle down,and the weather would improve,I might get out and actually get some exercise and kickstart my health campaign.



Glad you are feeling better! Well done on the outing - stick free! Things can only get better and they are! So pleased for you. Katiex


----------



## Katieb

Good morning all. A couple more pounds off since I last posted, so weight loss now 10lb since Christmas. Slowly, slowly...!,


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Good morning all. A couple more pounds off since I last posted, so weight loss now 10lb since Christmas. Slowly, slowly...!,


Well done Katie 
Littel by Little counts for a lot 
You should feel good


----------



## Dusty48

Well done Katie,twice as good as me,I've only lost 5lb since Xmas!


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> Well done Katie,twice as good as me,I've only lost 5lb since Xmas!



Ah but you have had a few obstacles along the way and still managed that, so well done you! Xx


----------



## Dusty48

Put on 1 lb again.
Thats two weeks running,gone back up to a higher stone level,and leaves me 3 lb away from my 4 stone award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Annoying when I was only 1/2lb away 8 weeks ago but family crises and health issues have seen me really struggle,bobbing back and forth over the same 3 lbs. Maddening!
Most embarrassing since my son is paying for this countdown,and I only lost a princely 1 lb since I started it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only one week left,dont know if I dare ask him to pay for another one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All those months at a steady 1-2 lbs a week seem a distant dream. Got to get a grip!Wish this dreadful month was over,and we get some good weather so I can get out and do some stress breaking walking.
And without a stick. For the first time in 9 years I can walk around like a normal person.I feel 10 years younger.......if only I could start losing weight again........(sigh)
Last edited by dustydigger; Today at 7:19 PM.


----------



## Vince_UK

Dusty48 said:


> Put on 1 lb again.
> Thats two weeks running,gone back up to a higher stone level,and leaves me 3 lb away from my 4 stone award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying when I was only 1/2lb away 8 weeks ago but family crises and health issues have seen me really struggle,bobbing back and forth over the same 3 lbs. Maddening!
> Most embarrassing since my son is paying for this countdown,and I only lost a princely 1 lb since I started it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one week left,dont know if I dare ask him to pay for another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those months at a steady 1-2 lbs a week seem a distant dream. Got to get a grip!Wish this dreadful month was over,and we get some good weather so I can get out and do some stress breaking walking.
> And without a stick. For the first time in 9 years I can walk around like a normal person.I feel 10 years younger.......if only I could start losing weight again........(sigh)
> Last edited by dustydigger; Today at 7:19 PM.


Don't worry Dusty, I am struggling at the moment also to loose. Te weather here has made it difficult to get out and do some walking exercise.


----------



## Katieb

Dusty48 said:


> Put on 1 lb again.
> Thats two weeks running,gone back up to a higher stone level,and leaves me 3 lb away from my 4 stone award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying when I was only 1/2lb away 8 weeks ago but family crises and health issues have seen me really struggle,bobbing back and forth over the same 3 lbs. Maddening!
> Most embarrassing since my son is paying for this countdown,and I only lost a princely 1 lb since I started it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one week left,dont know if I dare ask him to pay for another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those months at a steady 1-2 lbs a week seem a distant dream. Got to get a grip!Wish this dreadful month was over,and we get some good weather so I can get out and do some stress breaking walking.
> And without a stick. For the first time in 9 years I can walk around like a normal person.I feel 10 years younger.......if only I could start losing weight again........(sigh)
> Last edited by dustydigger; Today at 7:19 PM.



You will get there Dusty. This is a marathon not a sprint as they keep saying and. Stick free one for you now so well done you! X


----------



## Katieb

Another pound off this week so 11lb now. Keep going.....(note to self!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Another pound off this week so 11lb now. Keep going.....(note to self!)


Wel Done Katie, that's the way to do it.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

I managed to get weighed Saturday, in my wanderings, and I managed to lose 1 lb since December. I am relieved in that I was so sure I had gained weight after the whole broken leg thing. I probably did, but have been a few weeks 'set free' now, so I maybe had gained and then lost. Nonetheless: I have a starting point again, and control over the menus. So 2018 eating plan begins in earnest this week.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have seemed to plateaued, maybe the warmer weather here will make it easier


----------



## Dusty48

Maintained this week,after gaining a pound 2 weeks running. I need to get back to basics and sort out exactly what style of dieting I am following! I seem to dither between low carb,and SW low fat,mostly on the same day so I achieve nothingAnd ill health,depression and family problems have added to the burden.I'm still getting used to having to cook for Mr Dusty since he came back,and I dont seem to find time to get my head around my own needs or plan meals.Come on Dusty,focus.
All last year I avoided carbs,but I see they have slowly been infiltrating,I am back to eating a lot of potatoes(roasted in oil)which is a major culprit of my bouncing between the same 3 pounds over the last two months I'm sure.
New month starting,maybe better weather soon,so I hope to sort things out.


----------



## Vince_UK

You are doing well Dusty Just take it slowly 
The nicer weather does help I find, we tend not to eat so much and outside being more active


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> I have seemed to plateaued, maybe the warmer weather here will make it easier



But if you don’t want to lose more weight Vince, maybe that’s a good thing? Either way, well done on all you have achieved to date!


----------



## Wirrallass

Dusty48 said:


> Put on 1 lb again.
> Thats two weeks running,gone back up to a higher stone level,and leaves me 3 lb away from my 4 stone award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying when I was only 1/2lb away 8 weeks ago but family crises and health issues have seen me really struggle,bobbing back and forth over the same 3 lbs. Maddening!
> Most embarrassing since my son is paying for this countdown,and I only lost a princely 1 lb since I started it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one week left,dont know if I dare ask him to pay for another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those months at a steady 1-2 lbs a week seem a distant dream. Got to get a grip!Wish this dreadful month was over,and we get some good weather so I can get out and do some stress breaking walking.
> And without a stick. For the first time in 9 years I can walk around like a normal person.I feel 10 years younger.......if only I could start losing weight again........(sigh)
> Last edited by dustydigger; Today at 7:19 PM.


Dusty hi. Congratulations for being able to walk without your stick, well done. I was recommended Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds by a forum member. It's a Get Fit Fast with this In-Home Walking Workout DVD. You walk 3miles and only walk at your own speed if you can't keep up ~ and in your own home I purchased it from www.amazon.co.

At the time I ordered it I purchased another of Sansone's DVD's called Belly Blasting Walk but I haven't used this yet so I can't comment on it. I thought I'd mention these two DVD's to you Dusty after reading your post above in the hope it will motivate you until warmer and dryer weather returns. Good luck.
WL

Click or tap to expand


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks. I haven't weighed myself for ages ~ been a bit scared to stand on the scales to be honest (You've been there?!) and I've been putting it off. Well today I gritted my teeth and stood on the scales ~ didn't dare look down at first but when I did I was surprised to see that I've lost 12lbs since Christmas. I jumped off the scales and then stood back on them again and peered down at the numbers. Yes, 12lbs ~ yippee! I'm so pleased ~ elated even. Now the hard bit starts ~ to ensure sure I don't pile on the weight again. So here goes.............watch this space!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Hi folks. I haven't weighed myself for ages ~ been a bit scared to stand on the scales to be honest (You've been there?!) and I've been putting it off. Well today I gritted my teeth and stood on the scales ~ didn't dare look down at first but when I did I was surprised to see that I've lost 12lbs since Christmas. I jumped off the scales and then stood back on them again and peered down at the numbers. Yes, 12lbs ~ yippee! I'm so pleased ~ elated even. Now the hard bit starts ~ again ~ to ensure sure I don't pile on the weight again. So here goes.............watch this space!


Well Done.
Now the interesting part. What is your total weight currently LOL


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Hi folks. I haven't weighed myself for ages ~ been a bit scared to stand on the scales to be honest (You've been there?!) and I've been putting it off. Well today I gritted my teeth and stood on the scales ~ didn't dare look down at first but when I did I was surprised to see that I've lost 12lbs since Christmas. I jumped off the scales and then stood back on them again and peered down at the numbers. Yes, 12lbs ~ yippee! I'm so pleased ~ elated even. Now the hard bit starts ~ again ~ to ensure sure I don't pile on the weight again. So here goes.............watch this space!


Actually WL 12lbs is a lot so you have done really well


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Well Done.
> Now the interesting part. What is your total weight currently LOL


Let's just say I'm 1st 2lbs overweight but ideally I would like to lose just that amount or more if I can. That would bring me in line with my weight last year when my weight plateaued and so neither gained nor lost. I began to put on weight after my collapse last year (In the meantime Christmas came & went) and because I suffered bruised ribs I couldn't really exercise so the extra lbs began to show and all in the wrong places of my anatomy!Blah! I'm careful with my diet so I can only assume it's lack of exercise that's preventing me to lose weight ~ I've got to shift it tho somehow. Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Actually WL 12lbs is a lot so you have done really well


Yes I know Vince and thanks ~ its just 2lb shy of 1stone. I lost my appetite when I had my chest infection and was on Penicillin so I reckon that's when I lost some weight ~ not truly the right way to lose weight is it? But now that I've shed the 12lbs I have to ensure that I dont pile it on again which would be very easy to do whilst not exercising


----------



## Vince_UK

No it isn't WL but you cannot help that in anyway. The nicer weather sholdcome eventually then you can get out more.


----------



## goosey

Evening all
Sorry been neglecting you a bit  but i am here and thrilled to tell you i hit my target on Thursday, well 1/2lb over actually, it took me exactly a year bang on too day and i have lost 5 stone 2 1/2 lbs


----------



## Vince_UK

goosey said:


> Evening all
> Sorry been neglecting you a bit  but i am here and thrilled to tell you i hit my target on Thursday, well 1/2lb over actually, it took me exactly a year bang on too day and i have lost 5 stone 2 1/2 lbs


That is one hell of an achievement @goosey well done and something to be proud of and very inspirational for others.
Sincere Congratulations.
Now a new wardrobe


----------



## Katieb

wirralass said:


> Hi folks. I haven't weighed myself for ages ~ been a bit scared to stand on the scales to be honest (You've been there?!) and I've been putting it off. Well today I gritted my teeth and stood on the scales ~ didn't dare look down at first but when I did I was surprised to see that I've lost 12lbs since Christmas. I jumped off the scales and then stood back on them again and peered down at the numbers. Yes, 12lbs ~ yippee! I'm so pleased ~ elated even. Now the hard bit starts ~ to ensure sure I don't pile on the weight again. So here goes.............watch this space!




Well done WL! Great result!


----------



## Katieb

goosey said:


> Evening all
> Sorry been neglecting you a bit  but i am here and thrilled to tell you i hit my target on Thursday, well 1/2lb over actually, it took me exactly a year bang on too day and i have lost 5 stone 2 1/2 lbs



Wow what an incredible result! You must be over the moon. Well done you!,


----------



## goosey

Vince_UK said:


> That is one hell of an achievement @goosey well done and something to be proud of and very inspirational for others.
> Sincere Congratulations.
> Now a new wardrobe


Thankyou, yes juped off the scales at fat club i have been buying bits as gone down 5 dress sizes, so couldnt continue wearing them


----------



## goosey

Katieb said:


> Wow what an incredible result! You must be over the moon. Well done you!,


Thankyou yes i am, just need to get hba1c done too see if i can still be without medication, came off it in november and that was 4 stone loss


----------



## HOBIE

I bet you feel good goosey !    Gold star


----------



## goosey

HOBIE said:


> I bet you feel good goosey !    Gold star


I did till i put 3lb on tonight for no reason that need to come of this week now


----------



## Vince_UK

goosey said:


> I did till i put 3lb on tonight for no reason that need to come of this week now


It happens @goosey  Don't worry.


----------



## Martin Canty

Well..... It appears that I have put on 5lb since Christmas, the good news is that I think it's muscle from increasing my exercise..... sitting at just over 170lb


----------



## Dusty48

Yay! Lost 2lb this week,first loss in 6 or 7 weeks.Now stand at 3st 13 lost.
 Can I manage that pound loss to reach 4 stone in total next week? Back in January when I was in the same position that seemed a doddle,but everything went pear shaped from then on. Unfortunately it was my 48th wedding anniversary this week,had a chinese meal and some very rich 85% cocoa chocolate,and also couldnt resist the easter egg that was hanging around.
 Oh dear........
but I am doing more exercise - look no stick - and have eaten a lot of veg this week,so perhaps that will limit the damage. Can but hope


----------



## goosey

Vince_UK said:


> It happens @goosey  Don't worry.


I know what it was , the bloody carbs


Martin Canty said:


> Well..... It appears that I have put on 5lb since Christmas, the good news is that I think it's muscle from increasing my exercise..... sitting at just over 170lb


Thats good going well done 


Dusty48 said:


> Yay! Lost 2lb this week,first loss in 6 or 7 weeks.Now stand at 3st 13 lost.
> Can I manage that pound loss to reach 4 stone in total next week? Back in January when I was in the same position that seemed a doddle,but everything went pear shaped from then on. Unfortunately it was my 48th wedding anniversary this week,had a chinese meal and some very rich 85% cocoa chocolate,and also couldnt resist the easter egg that was hanging around.
> Oh dear........
> but I am doing more exercise - look no stick - and have eaten a lot of veg this week,so perhaps that will limit the damage. Can but hope


Yayyyy Dusty, well done and no stick evern better, congratulations on 48yrs


----------



## Dusty48

Well,I had my blood test results,and the diabetic nurse was pleased,impressed,and pretty stunned actually.Boy,am I relieved and can hardly believe it
blood pressure target 140/80 - achieved 128/69
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cholesterol target 5 - achieved 3.3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BMI was 40,now 31.6 (aiming for 25 eventually)

weight loss 3st 12 lbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



triglycerides,etc - normal.
And the all important HbA1c? Last year was 49 now I am at 37,well down into the healthy  range.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Not all unalloyed joy though,apparently I have an underactive thyroid.which probably explains the spate of ill health with infections etc lately. And perhaps why though doing everything the same as always I am not losing any weight .Hypothyroidism apparently is a hindrance to weight loss,since the thyroid gland has a major function in regulating metabolism.
I have to go back in 3 months and be tested for thyroid antibodies,then I would probably be on medication for life. Nothing I can do in the matter of food etc. My own immune system is as ever attacking my body,has been most of my life,right from the rheumatic fever when I was 17,which caused my crippling arthritis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ah well,what's one more tablet a day among the many.
Tried to get to SW this morning,but the major road to town is being dug up,buses are going the long way round,with shuttle buses for local areas. Waited for 20 minutes,got the shuttle cutting it fine for class,but then was shocked when the bus went off in a different direction,and I ended up a 10 minute walk from SW too late to go to class. I'll try again tomorrow.Doubt I'll lose,I have yet another infection,lots of oedema,am on antibiotics.Weight's gone up 3 lbs in a couple of days,despite being a good girl.Not sure if it will subside in time for weigh-in. Fingers crossed.
Anyway,I am delighted with my results. Shows what you can do restricting bad carbs!


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> Well,I had my blood test results,and the diabetic nurse was pleased,impressed,and pretty stunned actually.Boy,am I relieved and can hardly believe it
> blood pressure target 140/80 - achieved 128/69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cholesterol target 5 - achieved 3.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMI was 40,now 31.6 (aiming for 25 eventually)
> 
> weight loss 3st 12 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triglycerides,etc - normal.
> And the all important HbA1c? Last year was 49 now I am at 37,well down into the healthy  range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all unalloyed joy though,apparently I have an underactive thyroid.which probably explains the spate of ill health with infections etc lately. And perhaps why though doing everything the same as always I am not losing any weight .Hypothyroidism apparently is a hindrance to weight loss,since the thyroid gland has a major function in regulating metabolism.
> I have to go back in 3 months and be tested for thyroid antibodies,then I would probably be on medication for life. Nothing I can do in the matter of food etc. My own immune system is as ever attacking my body,has been most of my life,right from the rheumatic fever when I was 17,which caused my crippling arthritis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well,what's one more tablet a day among the many.
> Tried to get to SW this morning,but the major road to town is being dug up,buses are going the long way round,with shuttle buses for local areas. Waited for 20 minutes,got the shuttle cutting it fine for class,but then was shocked when the bus went off in a different direction,and I ended up a 10 minute walk from SW too late to go to class. I'll try again tomorrow.Doubt I'll lose,I have yet another infection,lots of oedema,am on antibiotics.Weight's gone up 3 lbs in a couple of days,despite being a good girl.Not sure if it will subside in time for weigh-in. Fingers crossed.
> Anyway,I am delighted with my results. Shows what you can do restricting bad carbs!


That is a stunning list of results @Dusty48 ! Wow! Well done you!  I hope that the thyroid business can be sorted so you can enjoy better general health and continue with your weight loss 

Well done again, no wonder the nurse was stunned!


----------



## Martin Canty

That's amazing, congratulations


----------



## Vince_UK

@Dusty48 
Dusty words cannot express just how wonderful your results are.
You should feel teriffically prould of yourself
Extremely wel done


----------



## HOBIE

Some very good numbers, you know you have done well


----------



## Dusty48

Wow,thank you all for your kind words people,I'm so pleased  at your support.
Unfortunately I put on 1/2lb today,but I was expecting it. 4 days ago I could slip my rings easily over my knuckle,today I cant remove them at all,proof of oedema. I am being driven mad by cystitis and the antibiotics dont seem to be shifting it.
 This makes 10 weeks moving backwards and forwards between 3st 11 1/2 lbs loss and 3st 13 1/2 lbs loss,now midway at 3 st 12 1/2lbs. Well at least now I understand why. Reading up hypothyroidism online has been a bit  depressing and I may have to tweak my diet a bit,I'm very confused. What is a good diet for a diabetic losing weight isnt necessarily ideal for  thyroid problems.
I need a good ponder on this.


----------



## goosey

Evening all 
Dusty like i said on the other thread fantastic I have my bloods on Monday but couldnt get in to see the nurse for 2 weeks but will be back at the docs before then as i am having trouble with my leg I really don't think its diabetes related. 
The only way to describe it is feels like my shin bone i coming through my skin but this leg has very bad varicose  veins 
Anyway on a good note lost 2lb this week


----------



## HOBIE

Hi goosey. I drink Diet Tonic Water. It helps circulation & nice on a hot day. No Gin honest !


----------



## goosey

HOBIE said:


> Hi goosey. I drink Diet Tonic Water. It helps circulation & nice on a hot day. No Gin honest !


Thanks but if you dont drink it do you get pains like that?


----------



## Lanny

Hi! 

Have decided to join this group as I’ve been losing weight, with some ups & downs, just over a month ago.

I’m 155cm tall & at diagnosis, 17 years ago was 8.5 stone after losing 0.5 in 6 months. My then, normal weight was 9 stone & I was overweight!

Over the years, I’ve battled with my weight, 13.5 stone at my heaviest & slipped into obesity!

I was seriously ill in hospital last May 2017 & it’s been a long slow recovery for me! I was holding steady for a good few years at 11.75 stone but, after coming out from hospital & the steroids I was on, my weight went up to & stayed at 12.5 stone.

But, thanks to my GP’s facebook page posting a news item about artificial sweeteners tricking the brain into eating more, I cut them all out about September 2017. It didn’t happen overnight but, I went from drinking 8 2 litre bottles of coke zero while eating over 4000cals/day to eating about 1200cals/day about the time I joined these forums here early March 2018. That’s when I started to lose weight, when I hadn’t been trying: steady 0.25 stone/week.

I learnt a LOT from these forums & upped my daily cals a little to about 1400-1500cals/day by cutting out a bit of carbs & eating a little bit of natural fats & eggs. I’m still losing weight, apart from a few set backs while ill etc. this fortnight!

I’m currently at 74.5 kilos this morning. I do my weigh-ins on Monday mornings before breakfast, in my birthday suit!  I got new digital scales to replace my old mechanical dial one in stones: always had to convert as my hospital team uses kilos. I was losing a steady 0.25 stone a week until this fortnight when I yo yo a bit while ill etc.

But, I’m more or less over that now & want to resume my steady weight loss. I have achieved my initial goal of getting back to 11.75 stone 74.6 kilos, before hospital stay, & want to achieve more! Ultimately reach 8 stone, about 50.8 kilos within normal weight for my height? Ooh I would be SO HAPPY if I could!

Edited to add:- 8x2 litres coke zero a week.


----------



## Dusty48

Hi Lanny and welcome.Good luck with your weight loss.
I am interested in the issue of artificial sweeteners. I personally dislike very cold liquid,I never keep my drinks in the fridge like Mr Dusty does.Over the winter the water was so cold I started having hot lemon with sweetener,loved it,and have been having up to 12 cups a day!.I dont drink tea or coffee.
I did notice that at Slimming World,which allowed unlimited amounts of sweetener has now started advising counting half a syn per spoon when you use a lot in cooking etc to keep on target.I think from all the drinks I have been using an awful lot of sweetener,which I previously rarely bothered with,so maybe this could partially explain why,while eating fairly healthily I havent lost an ounce in 3 months! But I admit to cravings lately and eating bigger meals
Co-incidentally I started yesterday to cut down drastically on the sweetener,and your post chimes in nicely!
Lets see if I see some results.There has to be SOMETHING blocking my weight loss,maybe the thyroid problem or this sweetener issue making me eat more.It can be so insidious you dont really notice. Its all driving me crazy


----------



## Lanny

Hi, Dusty!

When I joined these forums my first post was about artificial sweeteners in the newbies forum.

It happened very slowly, that I didn’t notice, until I suddenly had 8 hypos in 10 days & actually sat down & thought about what I ate then & now! I just naturally cut down on the calories & carbs & actually found starchy carbs, like potatoes, too heavy to eat anymore! When I told my DSN, she agreed that being the case, I didn’t need so much insulin & started lowering my doses.

It was worrying when I had all those hypos & I was ringing the DSN everyday, lowering doses, until the hypos stopped & almost halved my insulin.

I’m the complete opposite to you, Dusty! I can’t stand warm drinks! Either hot like tea or freezing cold with lots of ice: nothing in between! I hear that some people get a brain freeze kind of pain/headache with cold stuff but, I’ve never had it!

I’ve since seen some threads & posts on these forums about fizzy drinks, regardless of full sugar or sugar free, being a similar problem in that the bubbles fill you up & leave a deficit needing to be fed after they’re gone: eating more! So, I stopped drinking shloer as well: replacement to coke zero after the cut out!

Edited to add:- in my first post I meant 8x2 litres coke zero a week!


----------



## goosey

Evening all reporting a stay the same his week which i am happy with as target : D although i would like to lose about 6/7 lbs before i go away June 9th so i can have some treats


----------



## Dusty48

Yay! Lost  1 1/2 lbs this week,and FINALLY got to the 4 stone level
Only took 12 weeks to get from 3 st 13 1/2 to 4 st
I have been too depressed about my stagnation to even post my stats like I used to do. So I'll give an update for once,since there is good news for a change!
MY STATS
Pre Slimming World:starting BMI - 40
1st goal - get out of the morbidly obese level,i.e.below 35 BMI. COMPLETED 1/8/17
2nd goal - reach my Club 10 target COMPLETED 8/9/17
3rd goal - get BMI below 32 COMPLETED 12/12/17
4th goal - get my BMI down from obese level to overweight: BMI 29.9 (7 lbs to go)
******
Weight loss for March/April 2017 - 1 stone.
SW weight loss till 12 Apr 2018 - 2st 12 1/2 lbs
SW weight loss 19th Apr 2018 - 1.5 lb loss
******
April 2018
total loss - 4 stones
BMI - 31.15
HbA1c  2017- 49 mmol ; 2018 -  37 mmol
cholesterol 5 : now down to 3.3
BP now 128/69


----------



## Northerner

Dusty48 said:


> ay! Lost 1 1/2 lbs this week,and FINALLY got to the 4 stone level
> Only took 12 weeks to get from 3 st 13 1/2 to 4 st
> I have been too depressed about my stanation to even post my stats like I used to do. So I'll give an update for once,since there is good news for a change!


Brilliant @Dusty48 ! What a great achievement, well done!


----------



## goosey

Well done Dusty


----------



## Lanny

Well done @Dusty48  Glad you got past the plateau & continue shedding the weight!

Hope I can do as well!


----------



## grainger

Right then... it’s time...

Weighed myself today. I’m not as bad as first expected but now is the time to lose all the weight I’ve gained over 2 pregnancies and marriage and get back to my “ideal” weight...

So I officially have 2 stone 4lbs to lose to get back to my pre 30s weight. 

Wish me luck.

Good luck to everyone else and well done on the losses already achieved!


----------



## Northerner

Good luck @grainger!


----------



## Wirrallass

Dusty48 said:


> Wow,thank you all for your kind words people,I'm so pleased  at your support.
> Unfortunately I put on 1/2lb today,but I was expecting it. 4 days ago I could slip my rings easily over my knuckle,today I cant remove them at all,proof of oedema. I am being driven mad by cystitis and the antibiotics dont seem to be shifting it.
> This makes 10 weeks moving backwards and forwards between 3st 11 1/2 lbs loss and 3st 13 1/2 lbs loss,now midway at 3 st 12 1/2lbs. Well at least now I understand why. Reading up hypothyroidism online has been a bit  depressing and I may have to tweak my diet a bit,I'm very confused. What is a good diet for a diabetic losing weight isnt necessarily ideal for  thyroid problems.
> I need a good ponder on this.


This is a question that I have often asked myself! I suffer with Hypothyroidism too Dusty and my recent bloods resulted in the Levothyroxine being increased by 25mcg. As I found your post interesting, may I ask please which web site you researched? I am ever trying to perfect a diet that suits me as a person living with Diabetes ~ Hypothyroidism ~ and my other medical conditions. Thanks.
WL


----------



## Lanny

Oh, dear!  Weekly Monday morning weigh-in 75.5 kilos. So, put on 1kilo this week! Just when I noticed a looser fit when I put on my jacket: about an inch less! Had doubled my steps count on 3 days last week with increased energy levels! I couldn’t be starting to put on muscle that quickly, could I?

I had a lot of fvery firm leg muscles due to a lot of walking but, it all turned soft & flabby this year after hospital stay May 2017. I haven’t noticed any firming up as yet!


----------



## Northerner

Lanny said:


> Oh, dear!  Weekly Monday morning weigh-in 75.5 kilos. So, put on 1kilo this week! Just when I noticed a looser fit when I put on my jacket: about an inch less! Had doubled my steps count on 3 days last week with increased energy levels! I couldn’t be starting to put on muscle that quickly, could I?
> 
> I had a lot of fvery firm leg muscles due to a lot of walking but, it all turned soft & flabby this year after hospital stay May 2017. I haven’t noticed any firming up as yet!


Patience, grasshopper


----------



## Lanny

Northerner said:


> Patience, grasshopper
> 
> View attachment 8230



Made me roar with laughter! 

Nice one!


----------



## Lanny

Ah! Just back from dietian & DSN appointment this morning. I’ve put on a wee bit of weight because my blood sugars are coming down! 

They were expecting me to put on weight from last month, last time I saw them, when I was 76kilos. They’re pleased that I’m staying more or less the same weight!

Now that I have more energy, I will start using my mini trampoline & need to phone in my readings every 2 weeks, or sooner if need be, to see what adjustments to insulin doses I’ll need. I’ve already noticed the delayed drop in BS the one time I’ve been on the trampoline.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Made me roar with laughter!
> 
> Nice one!


Me Too lol


----------



## Vince_UK

I am stuck at 80 kilos, will not budge no matter what I eat I am not gaining either.


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck Vince. Keep at it


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I am stuck at 80 kilos, will not budge no matter what I eat I am not gaining either.


Sounds like your weight has plateaued Vince ~ it happened to me last year. Easier said than done but don't worry, just keep up with your brisk walks.


----------



## goosey

Reporting a 2lb loss this week


----------



## Vince_UK

goosey said:


> Reporting a 2lb loss this week


Great again @goosey 
You really are on top of this now


----------



## Northerner

goosey said:


> Reporting a 2lb loss this week


Well done @goosey!


----------



## goosey

Vince_UK said:


> Great again @goosey
> You really are on top of this now





Northerner said:


> Well done @goosey!


Thanks both, well i go away on June 8th so want to be about 7lb below my target, so i can have some treats  currently 1 1/2lb below


----------



## Katieb

Vince_UK said:


> I am stuck at 80 kilos, will not budge no matter what I eat I am not gaining either.


Hi Vince. Do you think you may have hit your optimum weight, hence the plateau? Katie


----------



## Katieb

Hi all. Back on track after a holiday/slight gain. Net result is 10lb loss since Christmas. So need to really give this a good go now. Aiming for a couple of pounds a week as quite a way to target (2 stones!.) Wish me luck! Katie


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Hi all. Back on track after a holiday/slight gain. Net result is 10lb loss since Christmas. So need to really give this a good go now. Aiming for a couple of pounds a week as quite a way to target (2 stones!.) Wish me luck! Katie


Good luck Katie, you can do it!  Two pounds a week is a very achievable and sustainable target, I think


----------



## Flo15

After weeks and weeks i have now lost two more pounds, so exactly a stone since January. I will get to my target eventually


----------



## goosey

Katieb said:


> Hi all. Back on track after a holiday/slight gain. Net result is 10lb loss since Christmas. So need to really give this a good go now. Aiming for a couple of pounds a week as quite a way to target (2 stones!.) Wish me luck! Katie


Dont be disheartened if you lose 1/2 or 1lb, it happens, i had weeks of sts, or 1/2lb and yes i did feel peed off but i kept plodding, i hit target bang on a year, then the nest week for no reason what so ever put 3lb on but its all gone and even more beside  i am lower than target at the minute 


Flo15 said:


> After weeks and weeks i have now lost two more pounds, so exactly a stone since January. I will get to my target eventually


Keep plodding, you WILL get there, these lb's soon add up x


----------



## Katieb

goosey said:


> Dont be disheartened if you lose 1/2 or 1lb, it happens, i had weeks of sts, or 1/2lb and yes i did feel peed off but i kept plodding, i hit target bang on a year, then the nest week for no reason what so ever put 3lb on but its all gone and even more beside  i am lower than target at the minute
> 
> Keep plodding, you WILL get there, these lb's soon add up x


Thanks for your encouragement and welll done to you!,


----------



## Lanny

My last Monday morning weekly weigh-in was the same 75.5kilos: a miracle considering that week of slightly raised BS due to lowering of insulin doses as exercising lowered my BS more than I liked.

This morning my weight was 73.6kilos. I fell off the wagon a bit in the very late/very early hours of Tuesday/Wednesday when I ate about the same amount of calories on top of what I'd already eaten that day after getting some distressing news! 

I did better yesterday & last night by remembering @Bloden advice on the thread "Overcoming Overeating" on the books forum: feel the emotion; not eat the emotion!

So, weight loss is back on track! Since early March 2018 when I was 79.4kilos, I've lost 5.8kilos. Despite a few set backs, here & there!


----------



## Katieb

Well done Lanny!


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Hi Vince. Do you think you may have hit your optimum weight, hence the plateau? Katie


Maybe @Katieb 
I am still happy with it I wanted to be around 78kgs or so but I do eat a lot lol
Still better than the 98kgs 8 months ago so will not complain


----------



## Vince_UK

Katieb said:


> Hi all. Back on track after a holiday/slight gain. Net result is 10lb loss since Christmas. So need to really give this a good go now. Aiming for a couple of pounds a week as quite a way to target (2 stones!.) Wish me luck! Katie


A good target to have @Katieb and as @Northerner quite rightly states sustainable


----------



## Lanny

Weekly Monday weigh-in 75.6kilos! My leg muscles that turned soft & flabby this year are starting to firm up a bit now with all the trampolining! I just managed to finish the whole 30 minutes routine today! I screamed “I finished it” afterwards & must have startled the neighbours: windows & conservatory door open; Mel Gibson in Braveheart has got nothing compared to me!


----------



## Vince_UK

Weighed myself this morning, 79.6kgs. My weight seems to fluctuate between 79 and 81 these days.
Maybe I have reached my optimum weight.
I know for sure I will gain weight again when I return to the UK at the end of the month.


----------



## Katieb

So 13lbs lost this year so far - another 3lbs off! I. Will be so happy when I tip the stone mark! 1st 1lb to go to first target!


----------



## Spireite72

13st 3lbs this morning 2st 1lbs lost 1st 4lbs to go for my first target of just under 12st and no longer overweight


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> 13st 3lbs this morning 2st 1lbs lost 1st 4lbs to go for my first target of just under 12st and no longer overweight


Terrific  @Spireite72


----------



## Spireite72

Vince_UK said:


> Terrific  @Spireite72


Thank you


----------



## Dusty48

Hi folks,I have been looking for my last post,made early May,and cant see it so I musnt have pressed save correctly!
In that post I said that in the light of 3 months just bobbing between 3st 12 and 3 st 13 1/2  loss, once I finally reached 4 st loss I decided to give up Slimming World and just maintain for a few months. I have some huge stresses in my life at the moment and futilely trying to reduce weight is one extra stress I could do without!,I know I am at a BMI of 31,still slightly in the obese range,but all my family have been urging me to stop slimming.So I am having a time out. Have stayed at 3st 13lbs loss now for 4 weeks without making any changes to my diet,so the weight loss seems sustainable. 
I will have results about the state of my thyroid in about a month or 6 weeks,and will probably go onto thyroxine,until then I cant do much. I want to increase my walking,and perhaps other exercise to perk up my metabolism,but at the moment I am very very busy. Relatives in the USA suddenly informed us that they are coming in 3 weeks time. They usually give at least 2 months warning,so I have a lot to prepare,decorating,rearranging the house to fit in 3 extra people,menu planning etc etc etc.Dont know if I am on my head or my heels and certainly cant focus on diet
It will be nice to see their surprise that I have lost over 50 pounds,as they count weight. 50 is a nice big sounding number!
Once they have been and gone (1-8 June) I can settle down to exercise etc.
I will try to pop in  once in a while to show if I am maintaining.
Well done everyone who is losing weight. I intend to get my body used to this weight for a while,then will try again later,perhaps after the summer,to lose. But because of the slowed me tabolism I will only expect about 1 lb loss a month,or even less. But  even a steady half stone a year will be good for me. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear from you @Dusty48  Sounds extremely sensible to me, I hope that everything goes smoothly for the visitors, that they are suitably impressed, and that you're not feeling too frazzled by the end of it!


----------



## grainger

Hey all

2lb lost so far - very slow progress which is frustrating but given lack of sleep at least it’s moving in the right direction.
Doctors appointment next week should give me the all clear for exercising properly again so fingers crossed that’ll help to start shifting this weight


----------



## grainger

Actually I can’t count I’ve lost 3.5lbs so that’s a bit better!


----------



## Katieb

Spireite72 said:


> 13st 3lbs this morning 2st 1lbs lost 1st 4lbs to go for my first target of just under 12st and no longer overweight


Well done! You must be very pleased with yourself!


----------



## Spireite72

Katieb said:


> Well done! You must be very pleased with yourself!


Just a little


----------



## goosey

Sorry been neglecting you all well i sts the same week before last and gained 1/2lb this week but still 1/2lb over target   go on holiday in a couple of weeks really wanted to lose a bit before then.
I was at the doctors with my bad leg........waste of time  but when he looked at my blood results said cholesterol was a littl high at 5.6, i said but the good cholesterol is good...........he looked..........looked again and said yes extremely good  1.8


----------



## AdeV

Morning all! I'm new here, but one of my major goals is to lose a chunk of weight - particularly, my belly fat. I'll be kind of sad to see it go, I've been carrying it around since I was about 15 years old... and I'm not entirely sure I'm going to be happy about seeing my feet again (they're not very pretty feet....) but needs must...

Apologies in advance to all imperialists, when it comes to weight, I basically work in kgs... in my defence, I use imperial units for everything else... 

So, about 3 years ago (2015 ish), I peaked at somewhere north of 140kg. My trouser size was up to 44ins, my waist even bigger (I never did measure it). Since being that weight scared me a little, I worked on losing some, and got down to 130ish, where I plateaued for a couple of years. Just over 2 months ago, I got the letter from the District Nurse (after a routine blood test following a minor infection), "RE: Glucose" it said at the bottom.

Anyway, as a result of that letter I cut sugar out of my coffee, stopped drinking sugary fizzy drinks; and started getting more exercise (mainly because I have to walk to the train station every morning, and back at night).

This morning, the scales said 120.1kg! Woo!!!

I've also had to change to a smaller belt, as my 40" waist trousers were starting to fall down. 38" trousers are still a tad tight on me though...

My goal is to loose 1-2kg/week approx, although I expect to plateau again soon. Target weight for my height is, according to the NHS, between 69 and 93kgs. I'm aiming for 100kgs for now, and will re-assess when I reach that point whether I carry on, or try to maintain.

Current exercise regime is: About 10k steps/day rapid walking.
Current diet: 5-2, low (but not no) carb.
Coffees/day: 10
Cakes/week: nil


----------



## Vince_UK

AdeV said:


> Morning all! I'm new here, but one of my major goals is to lose a chunk of weight - particularly, my belly fat. I'll be kind of sad to see it go, I've been carrying it around since I was about 15 years old... and I'm not entirely sure I'm going to be happy about seeing my feet again (they're not very pretty feet....) but needs must...
> 
> Apologies in advance to all imperialists, when it comes to weight, I basically work in kgs... in my defence, I use imperial units for everything else...
> 
> So, about 3 years ago (2015 ish), I peaked at somewhere north of 140kg. My trouser size was up to 44ins, my waist even bigger (I never did measure it). Since being that weight scared me a little, I worked on losing some, and got down to 130ish, where I plateaued for a couple of years. Just over 2 months ago, I got the letter from the District Nurse (after a routine blood test following a minor infection), "RE: Glucose" it said at the bottom.
> 
> Anyway, as a result of that letter I cut sugar out of my coffee, stopped drinking sugary fizzy drinks; and started getting more exercise (mainly because I have to walk to the train station every morning, and back at night).
> 
> This morning, the scales said 120.1kg! Woo!!!
> 
> I've also had to change to a smaller belt, as my 40" waist trousers were starting to fall down. 38" trousers are still a tad tight on me though...
> 
> My goal is to loose 1-2kg/week approx, although I expect to plateau again soon. Target weight for my height is, according to the NHS, between 69 and 93kgs. I'm aiming for 100kgs for now, and will re-assess when I reach that point whether I carry on, or try to maintain.
> 
> Current exercise regime is: About 10k steps/day rapid walking.
> Current diet: 5-2, low (but not no) carb.
> Coffees/day: 10
> Cakes/week: nil


Good luck  @AdeV 
Takes time so never become disheartened.
It is a journey and a leap or a race.Please keep us updated.


----------



## Spireite72

Another 2lbs this week now 13st dead getting closer to that 12st first target yay


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, my weight seems to have stabilised between 78.8 and 80.0kgs depending on the day of the week, I jest not.
Weekends I always gain around 1kg which is off by Wednesday.
I am eating like the proverbial horse and I am happy with those figures.
Anything less I will look positively skeletal which I don't want at all.
Down from 98 kgs Set 29th 2017 after touching 105 kgs prior to that so that is approx 20kgs lost.
Cannot complain methinks.
Cost me an absolute fortune in new pants and shirts etc. but cannot have it all ways I guess.
Belts altered, rings altered and on and on lol
Perhaps a little nip and tuck could be called for. 
Vanity is an expensive business.


----------



## Angelala

Dusty48 said:


> A new day,a new year,great time to start again to lose weight!
> No particular rules,its up to you how you lose weight,alone or with a slimming club. You can post as little or as much as you like,but its encouraging if you share your journey with others.
> So come and join us! This could be the year that you win the battle!


Yes I'll join up: I was diagnosed May 2017 HbA1c 48mmol. It was a helluva shock and I was so angry as my doctor had told me a year previously that I would get diabetes but had offered no advice or guidance as to how to prevent it. Have done the no carb diet … lost a stone in weight but could'nt sustain it and put every pound back on again so here I am a year later and exactly the same weight as I was when I started. This year I have struggled with depression, anxiety and fear about my blood sugar; so much so that I'm avoiding going to the doctors. I cannot work out what leads to high blood sugar, so I do the tests but have no idea what to do about the results. Now I'm experimenting with fasting.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well got up his morning as I usually lol and weighed myself as I do each morning.
I put the scales on the same square tile on the bathroom floor, a little compulsive perhaps.
Scores on the door gave me a 77.8kg and I can honestly say that is the lightest VCW (Vincey Recorded Weight) for the past 40 years lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well got up his morning as I usually lol and weighed myself as I do each morning.
> I put the scales on the same square tile on the bathroom floor, a little compulsive perhaps.
> Scores on the door gave me a 77.8kg and I can honestly say that is the lightest VCW (Vincey Recorded Weight) for the past 40 years lol


Really?...even with the avocado ice cream.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Really?...even with the avocado ice cream.


Haven't had that YET!!!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Haven't had that YET!!!!!


Ahh...that explains it then


----------



## grainger

Morning all. Have lost another 3lbs so I’m at 6.5lb so far

Just started v light personal training again (got to ease in slowly because of c section) but hoping this will help to keep up weight loss. Still a long way to go!


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> Morning all. Have lost another 3lbs so I’m at 6.5lb so far
> 
> Just started v light personal training again (got to ease in slowly because of c section) but hoping this will help to keep up weight loss. Still a long way to go!


Well done Grainger...admirable.


----------



## Spireite72

12st 13lbs 1lbs loss this week happy with that


----------



## Angelala

Vince_UK said:


> Well got up his morning as I usually lol and weighed myself as I do each morning.
> I put the scales on the same square tile on the bathroom floor, a little compulsive perhaps.
> Scores on the door gave me a 77.8kg and I can honestly say that is the lightest VCW (Vincey Recorded Weight) for the past 40 years lol


Well done that's fantastic!


----------



## Angelala

Bubbsie said:


> Really?...even with the avocado ice cream.


So Bubbsie am I right in assuming you have reversed your diabetes diagnosis? If you have please tell me how you did it. I'm really terrified of going for the HbA1c test, really worried its gone up!!!


----------



## Angelala

Dusty48 said:


> Hi folks,I have been looking for my last post,made early May,and cant see it so I musnt have pressed save correctly!
> In that post I said that in the light of 3 months just bobbing between 3st 12 and 3 st 13 1/2  loss, once I finally reached 4 st loss I decided to give up Slimming World and just maintain for a few months. I have some huge stresses in my life at the moment and futilely trying to reduce weight is one extra stress I could do without!,I know I am at a BMI of 31,still slightly in the obese range,but all my family have been urging me to stop slimming.So I am having a time out. Have stayed at 3st 13lbs loss now for 4 weeks without making any changes to my diet,so the weight loss seems sustainable.
> I will have results about the state of my thyroid in about a month or 6 weeks,and will probably go onto thyroxine,until then I cant do much. I want to increase my walking,and perhaps other exercise to perk up my metabolism,but at the moment I am very very busy. Relatives in the USA suddenly informed us that they are coming in 3 weeks time. They usually give at least 2 months warning,so I have a lot to prepare,decorating,rearranging the house to fit in 3 extra people,menu planning etc etc etc.Dont know if I am on my head or my heels and certainly cant focus on diet
> It will be nice to see their surprise that I have lost over 50 pounds,as they count weight. 50 is a nice big sounding number!
> Once they have been and gone (1-8 June) I can settle down to exercise etc.
> I will try to pop in  once in a while to show if I am maintaining.
> Well done everyone who is losing weight. I intend to get my body used to this weight for a while,then will try again later,perhaps after the summer,to lose. But because of the slowed me tabolism I will only expect about 1 lb loss a month,or even less. But  even a steady half stone a year will be good for me. Slow and steady wins the race


Dear Dusty48, Sounds like you are doing OK so keep it up. Eat healthily if nothing else and walk. Walking is incredibly effective I have found. I have not been able to sustain weight loss for years. Recently I lost half a stone and the following week managed to put it all back on again...in a week!!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Angelala said:


> So Bubbsie am I right in assuming you have reversed your diabetes diagnosis? If you have please tell me how you did it. I'm really terrified of going for the HbA1c test, really worried its gone up!!!


Hi Angelala I'm not sure we can't entirely reverse our diabetes...we can put it in remission...at my last review I was 46mmols...that leaves me in pre-diabetic range...I test regularly and my meter gives me an average of 5.4 for 90 days...my HBa1c test never equates to that figure...it doesn't worry me...I'm happy with my management...we do need to go for our reviews it's so important to know how we're doing overall...I would get your test done...you may have done better than you think...even if you are not happy with your results you have a starting point to regroup from...and can get things back on track as soon as possible...good luck.


----------



## Lanny

It must have been a few weeks since I last posted on here!

My weight loss hit a bit of a snag these last few weeks with one thing & another. Ear infection & an eye injury. Was naughty & ate some comforting carbs: I seem to crave potatoes when unwell! 

My weight, & BS, yo yoed a bit & it went up to 78kilos at one point. But, my weight now, this Monday evening before going to bed, is 73.7kilos. A little bit late to weigh-in as I DID do it on Monday mornings before breakfast!

Hopefully things are settling down now & I can get my BS back under control & continue the weight loss with less naughty food!


----------



## Wirrallass

Angelala said:


> Yes I'll join up: I was diagnosed May 2017 HbA1c 48mmol. It was a helluva shock and I was so angry as my doctor had told me a year previously that I would get diabetes but had offered no advice or guidance as to how to prevent it. Have done the no carb diet … lost a stone in weight but could'nt sustain it and put every pound back on again so here I am a year later and exactly the same weight as I was when I started. This year I have struggled with depression, anxiety and fear about my blood sugar; so much so that I'm avoiding going to the doctors. I cannot work out what leads to high blood sugar, so I do the tests but have no idea what to do about the results. Now I'm experimenting with fasting.


@Angelala Hi. Your story is so reminiscent of mine but don't be too disheartened, you WILL succeed if you stick to a LOW CARB diet and EXERCISE regime ~ and drink lots of water, whether you're thirsty or not! I was pre-diabetic 2yrs before I was diagnosed T2 in 2016 ~ I wasn't given any dietary advice from my D.S.Nursie. However, once I joined this forum I learned so much about managing my Diabetes, so much so that my Diabetes is now in *remission* It took me about 16months with diet & exercise only to reduce my HbA1c from 53 to 31 tho my last A1c was 33 ~ still in the none diabetic range. Some members here have achieved this in lesser time ~ but diabetes isn't a race ~ and although we all share the fact that we have diabetes, everyone is different and we each need to learn which food & drink we can tolerate. To find this out we need to test our bgls daily ~ before each meal and two hours post each meal.

If you venture into the 24/7 SHOP you will see loads of low carb meals & recipes:-
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-24-7-shop.68574/page-14
and
Food/Carb queries & Recipes:-
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/

Hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised to see many lovely meals and recipes that are low carb to help you get back on track.  It will take self discipline, determination and will power to lower your bgls but it can be done, and it has been done. You are not alone on your diabetes journey Angelala as we are here to accompany you all the way. Do please keep us updated. Take care & good luck x
WL

Dx T2 April 2016
Diet & Exercise only


----------



## Angelala

Dear Wirralass, Thank you for your positive and hopeful message. This is my first week on here so I'm hoping it will make all the difference. I hesitate to say I'm determined etc etc because I have failed over and over  and over again. So I'm feeling very low and hopeless and helpless and pathetic. But there is a little something inside that keeps knocking and saying; I will not give up...so I weighed myself this Monday 4th June and after putting ON a pound from the weekend overall I have lost half a pound!??? So I'm feeling frustrated by my stupidity and lack of tenacity. So this week I start again.I did start running  and was feeling very pleased about that, but for the last two days I've got a really sore and stiff back. I'm planning to get the bike out. Regards Angelala


----------



## Spireite72

So weight this morning 12st 8lbs another 5lbs lost around 10lbs to go and I’m in my weight to height


----------



## grainger

Lost another 1lb this week. Have hit my first 1/2 stone now. Aiming to lose another 7lbs before I go away at end of July then another stone and 1/2 by Christmas. So far so good - here’s to getting my 20- something body back rather than my current mid 30s one!


----------



## Flo15

Have lost a few pounds in the last two weeks so now a grand total of 16 lbs since January, have gone down a dress size, good job I kept my smaller clothes in the loft ready to be worn again!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, meant to post this yesterday but, forgot!  Weekly Monday morning weigh-in 72.7kilos.


----------



## Spireite72

12st 6lbs another 2lbs lost this week slow and steady now only 8lbs overweight. Feeling so much fitter and more energy


----------



## Angelala

So good Spireite72!! that's fantastic, can you lose a few pounds for me?!! Managed to put on one and three quarter pounds mid week so I'm really struggling to lose weight this week. I was 13st 13 lbs on Monday 11/06/18 and after putting on weight for Tuesday to Thursday, today I weighed 13.13 3/4. So its back to the grind stone!!


----------



## Flo15

Weighed myself this morning and have lost another 2lbs, so 18lb loss altogether, my dog weighs 18 pounds and she feels heavy when I pick her up can't believe I have lost the weight of my dog


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> Weighed myself this morning and have lost another 2lbs, so 18lb loss altogether, my dog weighs 18 pounds and she feels heavy when I pick her up can't believe I have lost the weight of my dog


Excellent news Flo!  Keep up the good work and you'll be losing another 'dog' before you know it!


----------



## AdeV

It's been just over a month (blimey), and whilst my net weight loss doesn't seem brilliant (lowest I've seen on the scale is 117ish kgs, that's 18st 5lbs for those who don't speak French), I've gone 3 notches on my belt, and I now fit comfortably in my old 38" jeans! So that makes me happy, even if the number on the scales is refusing to reduce as fast as I like... However, tomorrow's reading (today was a "fasting" day on the 5-2) may well be below 117. Fingers crossed! Might do a few push-ups before I go to bed just to chivvy it along a bit...  Naaah, who am I kidding?


----------



## Vince_UK

I put 2 kilos on since I came back June 1 lol
Hey Ho
Will loose it quickly again when I return to Shanghai August 1
LIfe s like a Yo-Yo


----------



## Spireite72

Weight this morning 12 st 0lbs and my BMI 24.8 I am officially no longer overweight yay. First goal achieved want to lose another stone now to put me in the middle of my weight targets.


----------



## Lanny

Wow!  Well done! You’ve worked for it! Clapping emoji!


----------



## Spireite72

Weight has stalled at 11st 13lbs/ 12.0st but I’m doing more gym work and exercise to try and build my muscle tone up so I’ve read that can stop weight loss for a while


----------



## grainger

So erm shocking month... have put back on 5lb (I’m blaming eating a load of crap really - no excuse except for a newborn so tired and can’t be bothered to cook!)

Anyway I start back with PT on the 8th August so will knuckle down then. Want to lose at least a stone by Christmas. Hate the way I look right now.


----------



## grainger

He’s not even newborn anymore - he’s almost 4 months


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> He’s not even newborn anymore - he’s almost 4 months


He's nearly old enough to be sent up chimneys and earn his way, then you'll be able to concentrate on your health and fitness more


----------



## Flo15

Have lost a few more pounds so a grand total of 21lbs now.   I went to see diabetes nurse last week and she said it was my lowest weight for ten years!!!   Still a long way to go though but feels so good, even treated myself to a few new clothes as gone down a dress size.


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> Have lost a few more pounds so a grand total of 21lbs now.   I went to see diabetes nurse last week and she said it was my lowest weight for ten years!!!   Still a long way to go though but feels so good, even treated myself to a few new clothes as gone down a dress size.


Excellent news @Flo15!  Well done - best in 10 years, wow!


----------



## Flo15

Have lost another three pounds, some of it due to walking a lot on our Yorkshire holiday and possibly  a lot due to the suffolk heat and just haven't fancied eating. Four more pounds and I will have lost two stone since January, can't quite believe it.


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> Have lost another three pounds, some of it due to walking a lot on our Yorkshire holiday and possibly  a lot due to the suffolk heat and just haven't fancied eating. Four more pounds and I will have lost two stone since January, can't quite believe it.


Ah, that good Yorkshire air!  Well done @Flo15


----------



## Flo15

Northerner said:


> Ah, that good Yorkshire air!  Well done @Flo15


Yes I think so, still haven't recovered from all the hills nearly a week later,  at least it was cooler there then suffolk thank goodness.


----------



## AdeV

Wahay! For the first time since 2011 (when I had pneumonia & pleurisy & hadn't been eating for the better part of a month), my BMI is officially out of the "Obese" range and into "Overweight"! 114.5kg and falling!

Another 15kg will see me into my "normal" weight band. I'm going to aim to have that 15kg gone by the end of 2018... which is a tough ask, but hey - this _is_ a challenge, right? 

On the diabetes front, I am noticing that as my weight reduces, I do seem to find it easier to keep the finger-stick numbers down in the mid-to-high 5's, currently spiking to low-mid 7's after a "good" meal and high-10s to low-11s if I fall off the low carb wagon...

I should be seeing the DN in the next couple of weeks, so hopefully I'll get to add some "official" numbers to my sig. If they're good enough that is


----------



## Flo15

This morning I have officially lost 2 stone since January. Really pleased and never thought i would do it.  Here's to the next two stone which seems a bit more daunting.


----------



## Northerner

Flo15 said:


> This morning I have officially lost 2 stone since January. Really pleased and never thought i would do it.  Here's to the next two stone which seems a bit more daunting.


Excellent news @Flo15!  The Pig of Happiness is rejoicing!


----------



## Richard65

I am new to this.

SWMBO decided she was going to do Slimming World and I have been following on but with my own rules (beer at weekends don't count but I generally keep it sensible and very rarely during the week as I work in London Tuesday to Thursday). The start coincided with being diagnosed so six weeks in I have managed to lose 5kg despite a heavy weekend last week when we had our annual apple picking and pressing day which involved drinking cider and eating lots of food.

However I am back on it and have a relatively clear run through to Christmas so hope to shift another 5kg by then.

I will only record my loss (or gain) on a monthly basis so will force myself to celebrate (or put up the post of shame lol) monthly.


----------



## AdeV

Hrrumph, a couple of months or so after my last post, and I'm still bouncing around the 114kg mark... although more often than not my AM weight is now 113-ish (113.2 this morning, if I recall correctly). Then again, I've been a bit naughty recently and let myself eat too much carby stuff. Back on the straight and narrow from this week!


----------



## Northerner

AdeV said:


> Hrrumph, a couple of months or so after my last post, and I'm still bouncing around the 114kg mark... although more often than not my AM weight is now 113-ish (113.2 this morning, if I recall correctly). Then again, I've been a bit naughty recently and let myself eat too much carby stuff. Back on the straight and narrow from this week!


Good luck Ade!


----------



## HOBIE

Loosing weight is very good for diabetics. Good luck if you are trying


----------



## AdeV

Good grief is it already ~3 shopping weeks to Christmas? Ouch! This will be interesting, my first Christmas knowing I'm a diabetic... Plus it seems like the Christmas stuff's been out forever already. 

Anyway, good news is, after I had a bit of a talk with myself, and eased up on the bad food (Chinese for lunch...), I'm now sitting pretty at around 112kg. No-where near my original 15kg target, but hey ho, every little helps. Besides, there's a few more weeks to go yet...


----------



## AdeV

I guess this is pretty much the end of the WLC 2018 then 

Final weight this AM was 109.2kg... so I'm well within 10kg of my initial target weight  2019 resolution: Shed the last 10 (14 to be at the top of my NHS-approved ideal weight) kilos. Wish me luck! And similarly - good luck to everyone else who's on a weight loss diet!


----------



## toffee_01

Is there a new page ?


----------

